# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Post something good that happened to you today

## IllusionOfHappiness

Noticed that we didn't yet have onea these, and it was suggested that I create a thread. So here we are. 
If something good/positive happened to you today, this is the place to share it.  ::): 

I'll go first: we had a major winter storm today, but it seems to have died down over the last couple of hours. Everyone I know made it home from work safely (save for a few close calls) despite the awful driving conditions.  ::

----------


## GunnyHighway

FIRST!

I didn't have to drive in the absolute shitstorm of road conditions today.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> FIRST!
> 
> I didn't have to drive in the absolute shitstorm of road conditions today.



Second!  :damn kids: 

An internet hi-5 for you! The roads here are still an ice rink. Which would be fine if, yanno, kids skating in traffic was a thing. It's...it's not.  ::\: 
_
It should totally be a thing._ 
Listen, all I'm sayin' is: wasted ice.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Second! 
> 
> An internet hi-5 for you! The roads here are still an ice rink. Which would be fine if, yanno, kids skating in traffic was a thing. It's...it's not. 
> _
> It should totally be a thing._ 
> Listen, all I'm sayin' is: wasted ice.



So what you're saying is you want kids to skate on roads so they can get wrecked by cars.

You. _Monster._

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> So what you're saying is you want kids to skate on roads so they can get wrecked by cars.
> 
> You. _Monster._



 :Evil Banana:

----------


## L

I started back crocheting today and I am making a good start in creating a gift for my brother's pregnant girlfriend.

----------


## Koalafan

Ordered myself a nice little digital camera. Finally I have a camera actually worth taking pictures with!!  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I've got 3 job interviews lined up and a job in a city right where I want to live came up today. I applied immediately and now have a good backup shot at living where I want to live.  ::):

----------


## Keddy

I finally got out of the house and got my grocery shopping done  ::):  I never realized how much better I'd feel when I finally got it together, set my alarm and got up in the morning instead of at 2 or 3 PM, stopped procrastinating and told my therapist I was serious about trying to get better, and DID something. I feel accomplished now  ::D:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Nuff said.

----------


## L

It didn't rain while I was walking to or from towm

----------


## L

> Nuff said.



Oh do share....

----------


## L

> I finally got out of the house and got my grocery shopping done  I never realized how much better I'd feel when I finally got it together, set my alarm and got up in the morning instead of at 2 or 3 PM, stopped procrastinating and told my therapist I was serious about trying to get better, and DID something. I feel accomplished now



Go you!!!

----------


## L

> I've got 3 job interviews lined up and a job in a city right where I want to live came up today. I applied immediately and now have a good backup shot at living where I want to live.



Best of luck sweety

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Oh do share....



Oh come on now. Can't a guy just say someone's cool?  ::

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

An old coworker who I haven't spoken to in a year messaged me on my (hacked) Twitter account.

----------


## Keddy

A girl said I was adorable  ::$:

----------


## GunnyHighway

> A girl said I was adorable



Nice! 

I had a(n openly gay) guy say my eyes were a nice colour today. Close enough?  :XD:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Nuff said.



missed this!  :o:): 

Guess I should post in my own thread.
Uhmm.
Erm.
Weeell...

Well nothing good happened to me today, but I guess nothing _bad_ did either. That's something. I think. *scratches head*

----------


## Keddy

> Nice! 
> 
> I had a(n openly gay) guy say my eyes were a nice colour today. Close enough?



Yeah, I'd say close enough  ::): 
I'd take either one as a compliment.
The girl who said I was adorable was working behind the desk at the gym I go to. I'm new there (as she could probably tell by my appearance LOL) and I asked a little over-politely if there was a vending machine. I think I said something along the lines of needing a reward for forcing myself to go to the gym. She was like, "Aw, you're adorable."
I don't know, was that condescending of her? Or did she actually think I was cute...? Starting to wonder now >.>
This is why I'm single  ::(:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> Yeah, I'd say close enough 
> I'd take either one as a compliment.
> The girl who said I was adorable was working behind the desk at the gym I go to. I'm new there (as she could probably tell by my appearance LOL) and I asked a little over-politely if there was a vending machine. I think I said something along the lines of needing a reward for forcing myself to go to the gym. She was like, "Aw, you're adorable."
> I don't know, was that condescending of her? Or did she actually think I was cute...? Starting to wonder now >.>
> This is why I'm single



Try not to ruin it by over-thinking it.  ::\: 

This is coming from a man who would do the same thing, mind you.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My sister decided on a wedding date.  ::):

----------


## James

My therapist said he has confidence in me that I'll take the steps needed to take care of myself.  He has way more confidence in me than I do, lol.

----------


## GunnyHighway

I sold something on Kijiji, and they gave me....more money than I asked for. That's the complete opposite of every other classifieds encounter ever.

I have also decided to take better care of myself. Kinda hard to keep up with giving a [BEEP] about the way I look when nobody else seems to. Gonna try to give a [BEEP] about myself and then maybe someone else will. Bought a new expensive toothbrush that I hope will help with the amount of fucked up my teeth got over the years of high school and basically not brushing them at all. (Goes back to the above issue) Also I've got 10 samples for cologne and a coupon for a full size bottle of 1 of em. Last but not least, gotta get off my [BEEP] and get swimming again. There's an aquatic centre ten minutes walk from here, or I can go to the one close to my work, after work. It's pretty much the only thing I can do to keep active (that I enjoy) during winter. Just gotta try to ignore the fact that I'm a person who really badly shouldn't take their shirt off in public...  ::\:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Woke up feeling quite a bit better than I felt last night.

----------


## James

My anxiety has been much, much better today.  I took my oldest daughter to her psych appointment this morning, and that went really well.  We talked on the way there about her psychiatrist, what they talk about, how she really likes her.  I got too anxious in the waiting room because it was packed with people, so I just waited in the car.  Anyway it was good to get some one-on-one time with her without her brother and sister.  I worry a lot about the self-harming.  I worry about the scars.  I worry about her accidentally or on purpose one day hitting an artery.  All I do is worry about her.  We came home, had lunch and then went to the mall.  My least favorite place on earth I think, but I wanted to give them a chance to spend their gift cards from Christmas, since their mom hasn't taken them.  I did OK there.  It was packed of course because it's Saturday but I think I handled it really well.  Spent about three, almost four hours there.   The girls loaded up on earrings, necklaces, hats and scarfs, and my son got an airsoft pistol, some CO2 for it, some ammo, a vest and a holster.  I really wish I knew what it is that makes the difference between a day like today (where my anxiety is OK, almost bearable) and yesterday (where I felt like I was going to have a heart attack and die any second).  I have no idea.

----------


## Keddy

I woke up on time, and in a good mood, this morning  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

I got offered a job today in one of the places I wanted.

Funny, I got really sad though. I guess it made it real that my life will change. Not sure why I'm feeling this now rather than when  I left my job, sold my house and have been roaming for almost 3 months. It just seems strange to have this reaction.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I got offered a job today in one of the places I wanted.
> 
> Funny, I got really sad though. I guess it made it real that my life will change. Not sure why I'm feeling this now rather than when  I left my job, sold my house and have been roaming for almost 3 months. It just seems strange to have this reaction.



I'll often have delayed reactions to things, because if something unpleasant happens I never want to deal with it in the moment. Eventually it comes  back to bite me in the ass.

Congrats on the job offer.  ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

Got a bit of praise at the team meeting today since I've been running this room like a champ.  Sadly it's not something I want to be good at since it's boring as all fuck, but at least I'm doing something well. I got to [BEEP] and moan about people not doing things my way. (Also known as _the right way_  ::D: _)_

----------


## Member11

It's storming  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

Got an email from my school notifying me that I have officially been awarded my BA in Communications. The degree will be mailed to me in 4-6 weeks. Ahhhh!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> Got an email from my school notifying me that I have officially been awarded my BA in Communications. The degree will be mailed to me in 4-6 weeks. Ahhhh!



Congrats!  :banana guy:

----------


## Chantellabella

I got a job and found a house I could afford. My adventure days will be over soon. I start Feb 3rd.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Got an email from my school notifying me that I have officially been awarded my BA in Communications. The degree will be mailed to me in 4-6 weeks. Ahhhh!



Yay!! I'm proud of you!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> I got a job and found a house I could afford. My adventure days will be over soon. I start Feb 3rd.



Awesome news, congratulations!

----------


## James

> Got an email from my school notifying me that I have officially been awarded my BA in Communications. The degree will be mailed to me in 4-6 weeks. Ahhhh!







> I got a job and found a house I could afford. My adventure days will be over soon. I start Feb 3rd.



Wow, congratulations to you both!!

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

All three cups of my coffee tasted right.

----------


## L

> I got a job and found a house I could afford. My adventure days will be over soon. I start Feb 3rd.



Best news of the day

----------


## Chantellabella

> Best news of the day







> Wow, congratulations to you both!!








> Awesome news, congratulations!



Thanks guys. And thank you for putting up with all my whining in the past few months.  :group hug:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Nowhere near as awesomely awesome as Chanetellabella's news (congrats by the way!), but there is nothing like a damn near scalding hot bath to ease a body after a long bike ride. You know you've done it right when you get out of the bath 15 minutes later and you're steaming like raindrops hitting a fire.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Nowhere near as awesomely awesome as Chanetellabella's news (congrats by the way!), but there is nothing like a damn near scalding hot bath to ease a body after a long bike ride. You know you've done it right when you get out of the bath 15 minutes later and you're steaming like raindrops hitting a fire.



I know what you mean. Hot baths are definitely a good thing  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

Had an amazing day out today  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

Had a good day at work today :boogie:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Recently I was offered a seat (FINALLY) in the dental assisting program I applied for years ago. I do believe this calls for celebratory wine.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Recently I was offered a seat (FINALLY) in the dental assisting program I applied for years ago. I do believe this calls for celebratory wine.



Niiiiiiice!! Congrats!! So happy for you! 
Enjoy the glass of wine!  ::): 

PS: I missed seeing your posts these days! glad u're back

----------


## GunnyHighway

Buddies asked if I wanted to go out for a drink. Finally getting out of the house!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Niiiiiiice!! Congrats!! So happy for you! 
> Enjoy the glass of wine! 
> 
> PS: I missed seeing your posts these days! glad u're back



Shanks. ^_^

I will enjoy my glass(es)  :;):  of wine. 

Sometimes being on a forum full of like-minded people is exactly where I shouldn't be, but I found that being away didn't make any difference in how I felt so...here I am.  :shrug:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Shanks. ^_^
> 
> I will enjoy my glass(es)  of wine. 
> 
> Sometimes being on a forum full of like-minded people is exactly where I shouldn't be, but I found that being away didn't make any difference in how I felt so...here I am.



I know what you mean... but I don't think being here has that much influence on our improvement. What matters is how we carry our lives and how much effort we put into fighting our phobias. I feel like this is a nice community to be part of.. I don't _need_ to be here as I've been pretty much SA free for a few months now (and I hope it's permanent), but I like being here and I wanna stick around to hopefully see everyone else getting better  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Recently I was offered a seat (FINALLY) in the dental assisting program I applied for years ago. I do believe this calls for celebratory wine.



Congratulations!! You'll do great in the program!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I know what you mean... but I don't think being here has that much influence on our improvement. What matters is how we carry our lives and how much effort we put into fighting our phobias. I feel like this is a nice community to be part of.. I don't _need_ to be here as I've been pretty much SA free for a few months now (and I hope it's permanent), but I like being here and I wanna stick around to hopefully see everyone else getting better



Well, I'm glad you stuck around because it wouldn't be the same here without ya.  :Hug: 




> Congratulations!! You'll do great in the program!



Thanks! I hope so. It starts in September, and I've got _a lot_ to try and take care of before then. Namely not be ruled by anxiety and depression. No room for emotional baggage and such. It's a very compressed course.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thanks! I hope so. It starts in September, and I've got _a lot_ to try and take care of before then. Namely not be ruled by anxiety and depression. No room for emotional baggage and such. It's a very compressed course.



Working, going to school and doing things in life involve being human also. So don't be so hard on yourself. You don't have to be perfect or emotionless to succeed in life. In fact, this world needs people who can feel both sadness and pain because they are also able to feel joy and to laugh with others. 

When you get anxious take a deep breath a few times and then say, "La la la, whatever.  La la la, oh well. La la la, it doesn't matter. La la la. Tonight. Tonight. Party on the rooftop top of the world. Tonight. Tonight. Dancing on the edge of the Hollywood sign."

I literally do this when I get stressed in my job or life and by the time I finish those lines I'm smiling and dancing.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Working, going to school and doing things in life involve being human also. So don't be so hard on yourself. You don't have to be perfect or emotionless to succeed in life. In fact, this world needs people who can feel both sadness and pain because they are also able to feel joy and to laugh with others. 
> 
> When you get anxious take a deep breath a few times and then say, "La la la, whatever.  La la la, oh well. La la la, it doesn't matter. La la la. Tonight. Tonight. Party on the rooftop top of the world. Tonight. Tonight. Dancing on the edge of the Hollywood sign."
> 
> I literally do this when I get stressed in my job or life and by the time I finish those lines I'm smiling and dancing.



That is quite possibly the best mantra I have ever seen. xD
I feel like they are song lyrics?

Anyway, yeah I know, it's just hard to find a balance when everything is such a big stupid deal to me. I figure I'll adjust quickly because I just won't have a choice. The thought of being in a classroom again...I just have to keep reminding myself that it's not high school this time.

----------


## Chantellabella

> That is quite possibly the best mantra I have ever seen. xD
> I feel like they are song lyrics?
> 
> Anyway, yeah I know, it's just hard to find a balance when everything is such a big stupid deal to me. I figure I'll adjust quickly because I just won't have a choice. The thought of being in a classroom again...I just have to keep reminding myself that it's not high school this time.



Yep. I stole them from Hot Chelle Rae's Tonight, Tonight. 

And my grandmother had a saying about worrying about what "will" happen. She said, "If you have one foot in the past and one in the future, you piss on the present." So live in these present seconds and take those seconds one step at a time. The future can be daunting because it's an unknown. You will adjust quickly like you say and you may even surprise yourself with your "in the moment" reactions. Since I've started taking one day, one moment at a time, I've been much happier. 

*big hug, my friend*

Cindy

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Yep. I stole them from Hot Chelle Rae's Tonight, Tonight. 
> 
> And my grandmother had a saying about worrying about what "will" happen. She said, "If you have one foot in the past and one in the future, you piss on the present." So live in these present seconds and take those seconds one step at a time. The future can be daunting because it's an unknown. You will adjust quickly like you say and you may even surprise yourself with your "in the moment" reactions. Since I've started taking one day, one moment at a time, I've been much happier. 
> 
> *big hug, my friend*
> 
> Cindy



I recall you posting that quote before - it's definitely a winner! If anyone needs to stop living in the past, it's me. Tired of feeling like I hit a roadblock. I guess this is my chance to change that. 

((big hugs back))  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Well, I'm glad you stuck around because it wouldn't be the same here without ya.



That's nice of u to say. I hope you'll stick around too cause it would suck if u left us!  :Hug:

----------


## Koalafan

> Shanks. ^_^
> 
> I will enjoy my glass(es)  of wine. 
> 
> Sometimes being on a forum full of like-minded people is exactly where I shouldn't be, but I found that being away didn't make any difference in how I felt so...here I am.



Congrats Illusion!!!!!  :Celebrate:  I think I need a celebratory glass of wine to celebrate your celebratory glass of wine  :Razz:  haha Glad to hear some good news from ya!  :Hug:

----------


## Koalafan

> That's nice of u to say. I hope you'll stick around too cause it would suck if u left us!



Agreed!! Things also wouldn't be the same if Kirse decided to leave too  ::(:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> That's nice of u to say. I hope you'll stick around too cause it would suck if u left us!



I'm not going anywhere.  :Hug: 
Not unless out of my mind counts.  >.<





> Congrats Illusion!!!!!  I think I need a celebratory glass of wine to celebrate your celebratory glass of wine  haha Glad to hear some good news from ya!



Thanks Koala  ::):   :Hug: 

*hands you wine*

----------


## Keddy

I had a great day at work. We had a board meeting today and the publicity department really liked some of my advertising ideas :3
I guess it pays off that I worked in PR before switching to this job LOL.
We're working on a video advertisement now and I'm glad I could offer some suggestions everyone liked!
It makes me happy to see others happy, and I also feel great that they appreciate my input  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Agreed!! Things also wouldn't be the same if Kirse decided to leave too







> I'm not going anywhere. 
> Not unless out of my mind counts.  >.<



Good! I'm not going anywhere either, Koala.  :: 

And I must add, whoever leaves will get chased down and hit with a stick   :bopa:   :damn kids:

----------


## SmileyFace

Got $50 as a birthday gift this morning  ::):

----------


## James

Not sure if this is really good in my book, but...four different people at work trying to make conversation with me in the last few days.  One of them is a supervisor, and he came by several different times to chat about b.s. even though we were busy.  One doesn't even work in the same location as me (she roams around the 2 million sq foot facility all day) but came by twice today just to chat, even though we were really busy.  I talked, kept up my end of the conversations but what the fuck, leave me alone already.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Despite waking up and having .01% desire to exist, getting told I had to drive someone around for work, and then driving back to work by myself like a completely aggressive asshole, tonight has been alright. Relaxed a bit, made some peanut satay sauce for the thai chicken spring rolls I made. I also managed to withhold myself from spending what's left on my credit card. Usually when I get really shitty feeling I just buy expensive things to (try to) fill the void of not existing to anybody.

----------


## Koalafan

Asked someone to be my (anti) valentine and she said yes!  ::D:  haha

----------


## Air Caterpillar

I gave a man who was looking in ashtrays for cigarettes one of my lighters, i dunno why but it made me feel like I did a good deed. he looked so sad

----------


## Keddy

Despite the circumstances (my allergies are kicking my [BEEP] today for some reason, I got 2 hours of sleep last night and had class at 8:30, and I'm extremely dehydrated), I have gone to all my classes today without complaining or procrastinating, even though I feel pretty blah right now...

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Got $50 as a birthday gift this morning



Happy belated birthday! 




> Despite waking up and having .01% desire to exist, getting told I had to drive someone around for work, and then driving back to work by myself like a completely aggressive asshole, tonight has been alright. Relaxed a bit, made some peanut satay sauce for the thai chicken spring rolls I made. I also managed to withhold myself from spending what's left on my credit card. Usually when I get really shitty feeling I just buy expensive things to (try to) fill the void of not existing to anybody.



First off, uhm that sounds delicious and why did you not snail mail me some?
Second, hang in there.  :Hug:  I used to buy stuff to make myself feel better too. Unemployment doesn't agree with that, however. >.<




> Asked someone to be my (anti) valentine and she said yes!  haha



This koala's got game.  ::

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

The book I put on hold at the library was finally made available.

----------


## James

I think I made someone smile, really big.  (I know it's not much, but I guess it's the best I can do).

----------


## Koalafan

> This koala's got game.



Haha thanks Illusion!  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Got $50 as a birthday gift this morning



When was your birthday? Happy belated birthday! I hope you had a great day! 

*big hug*

----------


## Rawr

Got to play in the snow for the first time in a long time!  ::):

----------


## Keddy

Woke up feeling slightly less sick than I did yesterday... :/

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Had a decent sleep and woke up rested despite last night's panicky episode.

----------


## Chantellabella

I brought my cats home today and got my internet, TV and phone finally turned on!!! 

It's so good to have my kitties back. They love the new house as much as I do. I had to teach one of them how to go up and down stairs.

----------


## Keddy

I came home today  ::): 
Still feeling a bit sick but thank goodness that's over...

----------


## Koalafan

This is something that has been happening over the past year or so and that has been forging a much better relationship with my family  ::):  (especially my mom and dad). During my college years I was incredibly distant and cold to them for years (mostly due to my anxiety/depression issues at the time) but I always felt incredibly bad about it. It seems that things have been really going much better over the past year and Im really glad it's happening  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I did my first program at my new job and it seemed to go well.

----------


## enfield

well i was reading my book in class and the guy in my book, the protagonist, actually the author himself because it's a memoir, was recounting these times when he spoke up in class in college and it really just went splendidly, and how going to college was to him seeing a whole new side to education and schools, since this was the first "school" he could ask questions at and not get yelled at. this was great because he had lots of questions, he was just never able to ask them. so then i was feeling like, hey, maybe i can ask a question or actually answer a question since my teacher was asking us a lot of things throughout the class. so i tried to answer one but wow, i was really far off, farther off than any of my last doubts had suggested when i went to take a stab at it, i was like way way off,  answering the totally wrong way, and this was so basic, such a simple thing, he must have been wanting to smack his hand against his forehead, but he didn't, he was nice to me and this isn't really the kind of teacher to be patient with slow students, but he was patient with me today for some reason, so all in all it really went a lot better than i expected. first it went worse but then it recovered.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Today at work I met two french girls who live here in Brazil and we chatted for over an hour, we laughed like crazy the whole time and it felt like I'd known them for ages  :Tongue:  It just feels so good to be anxiety free and be able to enjoy getting to know new people!

----------


## Koalafan

> Today at work I met two french girls who live here in Brazil and we chatted for over an hour, we laughed like crazy the whole time and it felt like I'd known them for ages  It just feels so good to be anxiety free and be able to enjoy getting to know new people!



Aww thats awesome kirse!!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Aww thats awesome kirse!!!



 :Hug:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Actually going to bed in a decent mood despite a not-so-great day. Got a bit of stomach pain both internal and external (I think my body may be rejecting my navel piercing), but I'm just glad to be feeling better emotionally.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Today at work I met two french girls who live here in Brazil and we chatted for over an hour, we laughed like crazy the whole time and it felt like I'd known them for ages  It just feels so good to be anxiety free and be able to enjoy getting to know new people!



I'm so proud of you!!  :Hug:

----------


## Keddy

I got to relax and breathe a little today. I'm feeling much better. My anxiety has gone down a little and I managed to get out of the house for a bit. I'm sorry for whoever had to read my crazy rants last night, I'd just had a massive panic attack. Feeling much less stressed right now. Was even able to complete an assignment and send it in to my boss even though I'm still relaxing at home for a few more weeks.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I got to relax and breathe a little today. I'm feeling much better. My anxiety has gone down a little and I managed to get out of the house for a bit. I'm sorry for whoever had to read my crazy rants last night, I'd just had a massive panic attack. Feeling much less stressed right now. Was even able to complete an assignment and send it in to my boss even though I'm still relaxing at home for a few more weeks.



Glad to hear that your anxiety has gone down. You're welcome to all the crazy rants you want. This is Anxiety Space, after all.  :Tongue: 



Hmm. Something good, you ask. Well, I've got wine. Looking forward to having some soon. And I ate relatively well today. My piercing feels better but after reading more about migration and rejection, I've learned that doesn't really mean much. I've made peace with the fact that I may have to just take it out. I'd sooner do that than prolong this and end up with bad scarring. I would have reconsidered it years ago had I known how common this was.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I found my lost, rather expensive earring. I wasn't even looking for it, I just happened to see it lying on the ground when I stepped out of my sister's car earlier. I was convinced I'd never see it again.  ::):

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Got an email from work asking if I want to come back for another season. It would be my... eighth year working there. Holy hell. I still remember my first day.

----------


## Yossarian

A lady let me ahead of her in line because I only had one item.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

This didn't happen to me today, but over the course of the past few days. My navel piercing is completely healed where it had been irritated, and I'm kind of glad to have the barbel out anyway. It's a PITA to soak so I'm glad I don't have to use the sea salt or antibacterial soap anymore. Now I can bend any which way and not have to worry about it tearing or catching on my clothing. It was a good few years but ah well. I'm sure I'll get some more holes in my ears eventually to make up for this.  :Tongue:

----------


## kc1895

TGIF.

----------


## L

I just had an overall good day

----------


## Kirsebaer

My sister, her husband and kids are finally here in Brazil for a 2 week stay. It's great to have them here, my parents and I are super happy  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

Had a photoshoot done today  ::D:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Watched some TV and a movie with some people in a group voice chat and had a nice phone call with a good friend.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm not working today and tomorrow cause it's the carnival holidays!  :sparkles:  I hate carnival but I love being able to sleep in and laze around the house from time to time

----------


## Koalafan

> I'm not working today and tomorrow cause it's the carnival holidays!  I hate carnival but I love being able to sleep in and laze around the house from time to time



A lazy day is a good day!  ::D: 

-----------------------------------------------

Just had an amazing workout and I feel awesome! Lazying around in my koala tree all the time can't be too good for me  :Tongue:

----------


## L

went to the gym

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I had strawberry Greek yogurt. So good. And Dad's dinner. Also so good.

----------


## Keddy

I got good results on all my bloodwork today. Fingers crossed  ::):

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> I got good results on all my bloodwork today. Fingers crossed



Hooray *hugs*
-

I lost two pounds since last week, down to 116 from 122 a few weeks ago. I'm losing the weight I had gained bit by tiny bit... but it only lasts for as long as my good mood lasts. Which reminds me, I haven't taken my happy pills yet.

Also, my groupmates were cheering me up today, coming to ask me why I wasn't sitting with them at lunch and teasing me on the way home. Haha aww. You silly kids.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> A lazy day is a good day! 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> Just had an amazing workout and I feel awesome! Lazying around in my koala tree all the time can't be too good for me



It was great to have a few days off! But it passed way too quickly.. I'm not looking forward to waking up at 5h30 tomorrow!  ::(:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Well, this was yesterday but I couldn't post because my eyes were dilated with drops and the effects lasted almost 24 hours (blurry/out of focus). I found out my retinas are fine - well, at least for now. The term the doc used to explain what was happening was snail-track-somethingororther. Anyway, she didn't seem to think it was worthy of treatment and just told me to make another appointment if I suddenly started to see a lot of floaters. I never remember to ask any important questions at appointments so I don't know exactly what's going on with my eyes, only that it's not currently anything to worry about. That's all that really matters I guess.

----------


## Kirsebaer

All the guests are gone now and I can finally enjoy some peace and quiet and spend time with my sister and her kids and my brother who'll be here for only a few days before they have to leave again  ::(:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Found a really nice little corner of my city I've never been to before. Clean, pristine, people on laptops and soft strung lights. Good place to quietly have a coffee.

----------


## L

Woke up really sick during the night - all good again!

----------


## Yossarian

I sold my Guinness Record Books that were cluttering up my room. It saved me a trip to Value Village and I earned a couple of bucks.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I had a cozy evening with my family  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Getting some good hours at work lately  ::):

----------


## L

Started working on a really nice present for mother's Day!

----------


## Lizard

> Woke up really sick during the night - all good again!



Oh, sorry you weren't feeling well.  Glad you're doing better.

I made a date with the girls to go out Thursday night.   ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I saw stars tonight! And constellations! I was putting out the trash and looked up. Wow! I do live in the country now.  ::):

----------


## Air Caterpillar

Things have been looking up lately! Although it was a rough week to start, I've been going to the gym every day (only since Thursday since I got the membership, but it's somethin') and am loooving it. Feels great. Also back on track with eating healthier. Weigh-in day is tomorrow so hopefully I've lost a pound or two, but that seems unlikely so quickly. Won't get me down tho  ::):

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

My brother asked me if I was planning to go back to work soon.

I thought about it and said, "I guess I should." And I meant it, with actual vague intentions and all.

Considerations of rejoining the workforce has historically, for me, been an indication of mental recovery.

Maybe I'm getting better? Am I? I'm not holding my breath for as long as these suicidal thoughts won't leave, but it was sort of a weird and arguably good moment.

----------


## L

Darkness feels so good when you have a headache

----------


## Koalafan

Learning how to draw is so much fun  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

Finally had time to talk with my good danish friend today. I've missed her!

----------


## Keddy

I was able to leave the house for the first time in over a week!

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I went out today, after three days of barely leaving my room  ::):  It was sunny- bought a supply of contact lenses, paid my Mastercard bill, bought some new makeup and groceries, and browsed Toys R US and the Disney Store for possible baby gifts.

My wallet took a huge walloping, but I'm still above water... ish. (Damn I really need to start working soon).

----------


## Keddy

I'm watching "Dancing with the Stars" and managing not to freak out about my nonexistent dance career LOL
The reality has finally sunk in that I'll never be a dancer. This show used to piss me off but now I can appreciate the dancing without feeling envious.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I'm watching "Dancing with the Stars" and managing not to freak out about my nonexistent dance career LOL
> The reality has finally sunk in that I'll never be a dancer. This show used to piss me off but now I can appreciate the dancing without feeling envious.



Have you seen So You Think You Can Dance? I don't know if it's still on TV or not. 


Found out there are still places selling boots in March! Now I don't have to be overdressed with massive blizzard boots or under-dressed with teensy tiny shoes when it's still -10 not including the wind chill. >.<

----------


## L

I went for a dance  ::):

----------


## Keddy

> Have you seen So You Think You Can Dance? I don't know if it's still on TV or not.



Yes LOL, I almost wanted to audition for it a few years ago but my mom talked me out of it and said it would be humiliating

----------


## Chantellabella

I found out today several good things:

My oldest son got engaged
The daughter of one of my best friends is pregnant
And maybe it was because today was my wedding anniversary for 30 years, but my ex found out that I moved away and he was openly distraught to my daughter. She said he couldn't believe that I would just leave and move to another city. She said he just looked incredulous as though I mattered. She said she found a lot of pleasure in telling him, "Well she's free to do whatever she wants to do. There's nothing here to tie her down."

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Yes LOL, I almost wanted to audition for it a few years ago but my mom talked me out of it and said it would be humiliating



Aww, I'm sure you're not _that_ bad. Obviously not everybody can make it to the top 20 but there are loads of people in between who are great at what they do (they're just not all good at the different genres).

----------


## Keddy

> Aww, I'm sure you're not _that_ bad. Obviously not everybody can make it to the top 20 but there are loads of people in between who are great at what they do (they're just not all good at the different genres).



LOL I'm not a bad dancer at all  :;):  But you're right about not being good at all the different genres. I'm good at hip-hop and contemporary/lyrical. Maybe if I feel brave enough I'll post one of my dance videos on here sometime...  ::$:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> LOL I'm not a bad dancer at all  But you're right about not being good at all the different genres. I'm good at hip-hop and contemporary/lyrical. Maybe if I feel brave enough I'll post one of my dance videos on here sometime...



You should! I've always admired contemporary & hip-hop is always a winner.

----------


## GunnyHighway

1) Free appreciation breakfast for helping at a City site when an emergency came up and required weekend OT. I'm a fatty.
2) Bought some (goshdamn expensive) aromatherapy candles in hopes of setting a night time smell that signals my brain to get the [BEEP] to sleep.
3) Boss called me into the makeshift meeting room as soon as I got back from my tickets today. Said that he wants to hire me full time after my contract ends, along with one of the few other competent guys I work with. Nothing 100% official yet as he's not the final say but him wanting to hire me out of a group of about 15 people is awesome.
4) Avoided a *fucking stupid* almost-accident. You don't slam on your brakes if the light turns yellow when you're an inch from the crosswalk. Managed to stop with an inch or two to spare from the guy's rear end without the ABS kicking in until I had basically stopped. I would have been pissed to have wrecked my work car after having it for only 3 weeks. 
5) I dressed somewhat sharp today and got a little bit of eye action  :Tongue:   (Just a little though, see the end of point one explaining why)

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Found out a girl I thought killed herself last week survived her attempt, and is recovering in the hospital. [BEEP] yeah!

----------


## Keddy

> Found out a girl I thought killed herself last week survived her attempt, and is recovering in the hospital. [BEEP] yeah!



I'm so glad to hear that, Inane  :Hug: 
It's always great news when people survive those situations.

----------


## Keddy

My boss emailed me a while ago and said I get a paid medical leave until April! Yay :3

----------


## L

I just woke from a much needed 12 hour sleep

----------


## Chantellabella

> Found out a girl I thought killed herself last week survived her attempt, and is recovering in the hospital. [BEEP] yeah!



I'm glad you found out that she's ok.  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Managed to get a decent amount of sleep last night. Sometimes you're just too exhausted for anxiety to keep you awake I guess.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> I'm so glad to hear that, Inane 
> It's always great news when people survive those situations.







> I'm glad you found out that she's ok.



She seemed like an amazing person, someone the world needs more of. Sucks when such quality human beings try to take their own lives. Like stop contributing to the shitty ratio of the world haha.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Woke up feeling a bit better than I did yesterday, plus my thigh/hip didn't bother me as much as I thought it would in the night.

----------


## merc

I was feeling down and sorry for myself because I have such sucky job and I've never achieved anything important. My husband exasperated with me pointed out that we have three great kids. One is taking and doing well in the advance placement classes with juniors and seniors during her freshman year. My son is also really smart and my middle child is the most creative kid I know. She's been working on a popsicle stick village. She's working on some cars and people now. She wants to make a pair of cardboard shoes. I have no idea why but she is always making stuff. I'm proud of them all although I'm not sure how much I had to do with it.

My husband said his Mom would have thrown out the stick village by now. I bought 1000 more sticks so she can finish it up

----------


## L

I am getting lots of work done today and it's still early  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

It finally stopped snowing/hailing. For a while there it looked like it wasn't going to stop. It's definitely still winter here!

----------


## Kirsebaer

My girlfriend just bought her tickets to come visit me  :Celebrate:  she's coming in 4 weeks!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> My girlfriend just bought her tickets to come visit me  she's coming in 4 weeks!



That's great news! ^_^

----------


## Kirsebaer

> That's great news! ^_^



It is!! We haven't seen each other since November...

----------


## Koalafan

> My girlfriend just bought her tickets to come visit me  she's coming in 4 weeks!



Aww that's awesome Kirse!!!  :Celebrate:   ::): 

--------------------

I guess my good thing is that I have a skype date with a very special female koala  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Aww that's awesome Kirse!!!  
> 
> --------------------
> 
> I guess my good thing is that I have a skype date with a very special female koala



Thank u !!  ::D:  and I hope that skype date went well!! I'm curious to know who that female koala is!  :;):

----------


## Koalafan

> Thank u !!  and I hope that skype date went well!! I'm curious to know who that female koala is!



You might of known if you where on SAS back in 2011!  :hide:  she stopped going on there awhile back though  :Tongue:

----------


## Keddy

It is FINALLY a nice day out today so I went for a walk. I feel energized and happy now. The climate in Boston sucks. It's basically winter until April and even then the weather is still unpredictable  :Tongue:  So glad we finally have a spring day!  ::): 
And thank goodness it gets hot here in the summer.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

FINALLY. Some relief from my stomach pain. The family vehicle is like a mini roller coaster and I was in it for close to an hour being knocked around like a damn bowling pin. What the crap was that about, IBS? I've had a pear and two teas so far today so I really doubt it's due to diet, and I'm not overly anxious today either. Guess it doesn't matter as long as it's going away.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> You might of known if you where on SAS back in 2011!  she stopped going on there awhile back though



I first joined SAS in 2010 so maybe I do know who she is  :Tongue:  now i'm even more curious  ::D:  I shall send you a PM

----------


## L

I cooked nice food today

----------


## Koalafan

> I first joined SAS in 2010 so maybe I do know who she is  now i'm even more curious  I shall send you a PM



Okays!  ::):  It's best not to name her publicly on a forum!

----------


## Keddy

I made it through the night, got a lot of sleep, and I'm alright. I'm just going to let the whole thing from yesterday go for now, as hard as that may be... I'm going to be OK.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I made it through the night, got a lot of sleep, and I'm alright. I'm just going to let the whole thing from yesterday go for now, as hard as that may be... I'm going to be OK.



Glad you're feeling more optimistic. You are indeed going to be okay.  :Hug:

----------


## Keddy

> Glad you're feeling more optimistic. You are indeed going to be okay.



Thanks, Illusion  :Hug: 
It's going to take some time and effort but eventually I'm going to get to a point where I'm feeling better about myself and about life in general. Anxiety and depression suck but I'm not going to let them ruin my life forever.

----------


## GunnyHighway

I rode my bike for 2 hours today and don't even feel that tired. I do not regret taking a day off of work at all. Google maps says 31km, probably a bit more since there were a lot of detours since The City is still repairing the river's banks after the huge flood this summer past. Path for anybody interested: http://goo.gl/maps/eKKuN

I didn't even realize that the path I took back is right along the zoo. Saw quite a few gigantic Wood Bison, just layin down and not having a care in the world. Bunch of turkeys too but they're boring. There was a lone female caribou as well.




One of my detours involved a metric fuckton of mud and puddles.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

^ Great pictures, Gunny!



Hrmm well I worked out this morning and my leg appears to be fine. So far so good. Not getting my hopes up (okay maybe a little) but this is great since I was expecting a much different outcome.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I rode my bike for 2 hours today and don't even feel that tired. I do not regret taking a day off of work at all. Google maps says 31km, probably a bit more since there were a lot of detours since The City is still repairing the river's banks after the huge flood this summer past. Path for anybody interested: http://goo.gl/maps/eKKuN
> 
> I didn't even realize that the path I took back is right along the zoo. Saw quite a few gigantic Wood Bison, just layin down and not having a care in the world. Bunch of turkeys too but they're boring. There was a lone female caribou as well.



Niiiice!  ::):  I'm jelly!

----------


## Kirsebaer

Sooo good to be home after spending the whole weekend with my drunk coworkers, listening to awful Brazilian music  :Tongue:  I mean, there were fun moments when I laughed my [BEEP] off but most of the time I was thinking 'WTF am I doing here?' ! Most people's idea of fun is completely different from mine. I don't think that staying in the pool all day long like a fucking fish is fun. I'd rather play games instead - volleyball, beach tennis? So much better than staying in the water until my skin falls off. And I don't understand how people can drink beer non stop the whole weekend. 
Also, maybe I'm spoiled cause I have my own comfortable space in my parents' house, but I hate , HATE having to share a bathroom with other people  :Tongue:  
Anyway, getting home today was the best part of my weekend !

----------


## Koalafan

> Sooo good to be home after spending the whole weekend with my drunk coworkers, listening to awful Brazilian music  I mean, there were fun moments when I laughed my [BEEP] off but most of the time I was thinking 'WTF am I doing here?' ! Most people's idea of fun is completely different from mine. I don't think that staying in the pool all day long like a fucking fish is fun. I'd rather play games instead - volleyball, beach tennis? So much better than staying in the water until my skin falls off. And I don't understand how people can drink beer non stop the whole weekend. 
> Also, maybe I'm spoiled cause I have my own comfortable space in my parents' house, but I hate , HATE having to share a bathroom with other people  
> Anyway, getting home today was the best part of my weekend !



Oh god during college I had to share a room with many other people and every single time it went horribly bad  :: . Thankfully I convinced my parents that I needed my own room when they realized that me and every other room mate I had ended up hating each other  :Tongue:  lol. I am NEVER doing the room mate thing ever again.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Oh god during college I had to share a room with many other people and every single time it went horribly bad . Thankfully I convinced my parents that I needed my own room when they realized that me and every other room mate I had ended up hating each other  lol. I am NEVER doing the room mate thing ever again.



I know what you mean  :Tongue:  Having roommates is not for me either. I really need to have my own space. The only person I'm okay sharing my space with on a permanent basis is my gf.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Wine.  :Tongue: 

Not the best wine, but it'll do.

----------


## GunnyHighway

I've managed to restrain myself from flipping out on my roommate for being a fucking SLOB. I get it, you want to spend time with your girlfriend while she's here, (every fucking weekend) but spend the hour to clean up the pool of bacon grease and mountains of dishes _before_ you bring her home to another fucking town and stop me from being able to cook dinner.

At least I got the kitchen spotless and made some chili.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Coupla things I ordered a while back came in the mail  ::): . One more to go.

----------


## Chantellabella

It happened yesterday.

I found right around the block from my house a farmer's market!!! Now I can get my fruits and vegies fresh again! And the best part?? It's also a plant nursery with the most awesome flowers and garden stuff. And the bestest of the bestest part?? They sell live crawfish!!! I've died and gone to heaven.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Today one of my colleagues shared a FB post about two dogs that were rescued yesterday and are in pretty bad shape. One of them was hit by a car and has a hip fracture and the other one has a horrible skin condition and has signs of abuse all over his body too. I couldn't stop thinking about them all day so tonight I contacted the people who rescued them and said I wanna make a donation to help with their treatment, so we arranged to meet up tomorrow morning before I go to work, so I can give them the money. They've created a FB group to find more people to help financially and I saw that a few people have already donated so that's great. I hope both dogs will have a quick recovery and that someone with a good heart will adopt them!

Edit: I just realized that I posted this in the wrong thread. The only good part of this story is that some people are helping with donations, but the whole thing is tragic, and just thinking that there are so many dogs and cats out in the streets starving and suffering all kinds of abuse makes me not want to live in this horrible world anymore.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Got my car plated and insured, now I just gotta get it inspected within 30 days. Went on my first (legal) drive, probably should have read the manual before I went though. All that matter is I got home in one piece and I'm happy to have a car! Whoooooo!

----------


## Keddy

Feeling a little better today. Not great, but better. Feeling like I don't want to kill myself right now is always a good start.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Drove my car to work. Left work a bit early and went right to the shooting range! I looooove shooting, and that's only my second time out. Managed a quarter sized grouping @ 50yds with my Savage MKII BTVS and a 4-12x scope. (How many of you are lost right now?  :Tongue: ) I can't wait to get a bit of funding saved up to feed my other rifle. $1+ per shot is expensive.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

USB finally arrived and I got my PSP working again.  ::):

----------


## Keddy

I think I have finally made some friends at college  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

> I think I have finally made some friends at college



That's great to hear Keddy!!  :Celebrate:   :Hug: 

-------------------------

Had a good day of relaxing and being lazy....trying to lazy it up before the awfulness that is going to be work over the next 2 days  :Tongue:

----------


## Koalafan

Kind of realized that this site gives me some hope that I'm not a total asshole and actually have the ability to connect with other people  ::):

----------


## Keddy

> Kind of realized that this site gives me some hope that I'm not a total asshole and actually have the ability to connect with other people



It gives me hope for that about myself too  ::):

----------


## Keddy

Walked 3 miles today and started dieting  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Kind of realized that this site gives me some hope that I'm not a total asshole and actually have the ability to connect with other people



I'm glad you realized that  :Hug:  this place would suck without our Koala!  :Kiss:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

My two closest friends and favourite cousin all texted me today  ::):

----------


## Kesky

I got to come here

----------


## Keddy

Survived all my classes today. And I think my allergies are getting better. *fingers crossed!*

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My brother introduced me to this:



 ::D:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> My brother introduced me to this:



That's good stuff  ::D: 
You should watch this:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> That's good stuff 
> You should watch this:



That was awesome  ::

----------


## Koalafan

> My brother introduced me to this:



Oh..dear...god!!!!  :Mega Shock:   :Mega Shock:   :Mega Shock:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Oh..dear...god!!!!



That a good thing, or a bad thing?  :Tongue:

----------


## Keddy

I am really enjoying this vacation. I feel way more relaxed than usual. My parents and my brothers are actually giving me space when I need it, and all of us went out to dinner and were able to have a civil conversation as a family for once... _all of us_...  :O_O: 
For one of the first times in my life, I'm honestly looking forward to tomorrow.

----------


## L

I am pampering my hand with lots of moisturiser, all the washing form work dries them out bigtime

----------


## Koalafan

> That a good thing, or a bad thing?



Very good!!  :Oh yeah:   ::

----------


## GunnyHighway

Car didn't explode this weekend, after putting over 100km on it. Surprising for the little shitbox it is  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Technically this happened yesterday, but I found out that my loud/messy neighbours are moving.  :Celebrate: 
Of course, the people who replace them could be worse, but I really doubt it.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Also happened yesterday, but I saw my high school English teacher at the station and he recognized me. He hadn't taught me in five years... I'm impressed at his memory muscle.

----------


## Keddy

I discovered that I've LOST FIVE POUNDS!!!  :: 
Also, going to an outdoor concert with some college friends tomorrow. We're going clubbing tomorrow night  ::D: 
Yay learning to be social!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I recently got a good deal on a laptop and I'm taking advantage of my newfound mobility as I write this by enjoying the late-night breeze in my backyard whilst I derp around on the internet.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I was walking and texting, and I looked up for a moment to glance at a man waiting for someone, and he gave me a big smile. It made my day.

----------


## Kesky

got some surf shop shoes/shirt and am enjoying a Racer 5 IPA with my stepson before going out to dinner for his last night. the lorazepam i took beforehand is not hurting. some days i think it's justified to get a taste of what it feels to be physically relaxed.

racer5_01.JPG

----------


## Keddy

What a great ending to a really crap day  ::D: 
I went clubbing with my college buddies, it was awesome. The guy I've been hanging out with lately, the cute blond one LOL, was dancing with me and I decided I should try to grind with him, I've never grinded before but I suppose if you're a guy then the instinct is in there somewhere, so it took me a few minutes and then I REALLY WENT DOWN ON HIM!!! LOL...
I think I has a boyfriend now, hehehe :3
If anything I'm saying sounds stupid, it's because I'm trashed  :cheers: 
I think I'm gonna get laid  :;): 
Edit: As of 2:59 AM, I have finally lost my virginity!!! Hallelujah!  :boogie:

----------


## Keddy

OMFG I just woke up and read that ^
LOL it's almost too funny to delete but it's really, really embarrassing... Good Lord, was I fucking drunk or what...?
I mean, I did lose my virginity and I do have a boyfriend... But that drunk post... SMH. That is so not like me. *Keddy is ashamed of himself*

----------


## Kirsebaer

> got some surf shop shoes/shirt and *am enjoying a Racer 5 IPA* with my stepson before going out to dinner for his last night. the lorazepam i took beforehand is not hurting. some days i think it's justified to get a taste of what it feels to be physically relaxed.
> 
> Attachment 2242



*jealous* !!  ::D:

----------


## Kirsebaer

Did nothing all day long. Feels good to do nothing when I know I'll be working the next 5 days!

----------


## Keddy

My sense of smell/taste came back ^_^ Yaaaaay!
God I flip out over the stupidest things. F*ck anxiety.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> My sense of smell/taste came back ^_^ Yaaaaay!
> God I flip out over the stupidest things. F*ck anxiety.



I'm glad to hear that!! phewww!  ::):

----------


## Kesky

> My sense of smell/taste came back ^_^ Yaaaaay!
> God I flip out over the stupidest things. F*ck anxiety.



Yay!!!!  what's the first food you're gonna celebrate with?  ::):

----------


## Kesky

> *jealous* !!



 ::):   I wish we would have stuck with the Racer. We moved on to something stronger so I'm having a rather slow day but like you I'll be working the next 5 days so it's not all bad.  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> My sense of smell/taste came back ^_^ Yaaaaay!
> God I flip out over the stupidest things. F*ck anxiety.



That's great, keddy! You must be so relieved.
I don't consider myself a hypochondriac, but not too long ago I was convinced I'd given myself food poisoning and freaked out like a pro until I knew otherwise.  >.<

----------


## Keddy

> Yay!!!!  what's the first food you're gonna celebrate with?



Chocolate cake  :Tongue: 
Aaaaand this is why I'm overweight.

----------


## Chantellabella

Awesome news Keddy!


My day started off horrendous. I lost one of my cats and just assumed a hawk had swooped down right in front of me and took her. I had literally blacked out from whatever had happened. I looked all morning. 

Then my therapist forgot my skype session.

Then I almost got into a head on collision. 

Then when I came home for my dinner break (working till 9pm tonight), my cat was inside. A neighbor found her and put her in my house. 

Then I remembered what happened. About 5 or 6 mockingjays attacked my cats and they ran inside. But this little cat must have run in a different direction. The neighbor found her under a bush, scared. 

Then a patron yelled at me. 

My day was crap.

The good thing that happened is my cat was found, I didn't die in a car crash and today is finally over.

----------


## Keddy

One of my professors asked me to stay after class for a few minutes today... *Cue panic attack*
She handed me back the test I took last week and I had gotten 100% on it. One hundred fucking percent. It's not an easy class AT ALL (It's a management class).
She was like, "Keddy, I just wanted to tell you that you're unbelievable. I'm really impressed."
I got all embarrassed and relieved that I wasn't in trouble so I was just like "Oh thanks."
So yeah. I'm proud of myself.

----------


## Koalafan

::$:

----------


## CeCe

I found my phone  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

Been feeling a bit better today compared to the past couple of days  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Been feeling a bit better today compared to the past couple of days



Glad to hear it!  :Hug:

----------


## Keddy

> Been feeling a bit better today compared to the past couple of days



Yay!  :Hug:

----------


## Keddy

Doing this  :Gaming:  with bf and my two guy best friends. Bf thinks he's better than me at video games so we'll just have to see about that  :;):

----------


## Koalafan

> Glad to hear it!







> Yay!



Aww thanks guys!  :Celebrate: 

And there's also a bird nest right outside my window! So cute! Going to see if I can get some pics!  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Aww thanks guys! 
> 
> And there's also a bird nest right outside my window! So cute! Going to see if I can get some pics!



I'd love to see those if you were able to snap any.  ::): 


Well, my stomach pain is nearly gone. At least those episodes are short-lived. That leg pain/weakness I felt yesterday seem to be gone, too. GOOD. Now I don't have to worry about it progressing. Until next time...

----------


## SmileyFace

I feel A LOT better now that I've written a longass journal entry regarding the horribly negative thoughts I've had for the past 2 weeks. I feel like myself again after having written that journal entry. So glad I resorted to journaling... it never failed me.

----------


## Keddy

My current bf and I went to a cookout at my ex's house. Nothing weird or awkward happened and the two of them got along like old friends, LOL. My ex has really changed. In a good way. He seems a lot healthier, physically and mentally. I'm happy for him.
Also my bf and I are no longer angry with each other and everything has been resolved between us. He's learned a valuable lesson, as have I. But no serious damage was done so... relief.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I was relieved to find out that something I was obsessively worrying about turned out to be nothing at all. Now to enjoy the temporary calm before the next thing to obsess over happens and I start the process all over again!  ::D:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> I was relieved to find out that something I was obsessively worrying about turned out to be nothing at all. Now to enjoy the temporary calm before the next thing to obsess over happens and I start the process all over again!



What was it? Glad it turned out to be nothing.
-

I met my nice neighbour's wife and baby girl. They're _such_ a sweet family- and the baby kept smiling at me too!  :Heart:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> What was it? Glad it turned out to be nothing.



Someone didn't respond to me for ~4 days and I took it as a sign that I had done something to make them never want to talk to me again. It's a miniature crisis that I seem to find myself in often due to my own pessimism and over-thinking.  ::\:

----------


## SmileyFace

> Someone didn't respond to me for ~4 days and I took it as a sign that I had done something to make them never want to talk to me again. It's a miniature crisis that I seem to find myself in often due to my own pessimism and over-thinking.



God I feel your pain. It's so draining, and you would think you'd apply the lesson the next time around someone doesn't talk to you for a few days... but it stays as a horrendous cycle anyway. I'm glad what you were worrying about wasn't something to worry about at all.

----------


## L

Going to be going to london in 20 mins. Can't wait, I get to see my friends, been far too long and I miss them

----------


## Keddy

My dance performance was awesome!!! Not to brag but I seriously brought my A-Game tonight  ::D: 
I was scared shitless, not so much about the group performances but about my solos but I actually think I did really well. We got a standing ovation!!  ::): 
My coach gave me a big hug afterwards and was like "Keddy, we're really glad to have you on the squad. You're a superstar." LOL, cheesy :3

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

You should post a video Keddy  ::D:

----------


## Keddy

> You should post a video Keddy



I already posted a pic... Bf took a few videos but I'm afraid of putting them on YouTube (I have a social networking phobia because of bullying) I'm gonna try to figure out a way to get them on here though.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Something very simple, but made me feel really happy!!

I finally found the Laundromat and did my first load of laundry, with the physical and translation aid of three different employees  ::D:  I saw "Nettoyer et Sec" on the door so went in and asked if they were a laundromat... As typical of my experience in Montreal thus far, no one understood what I was saying. Took some gesturing, waving over other people for help, ducking in and squinting at me like my English would sound different up close, etc. but we finally communicated! Expensive as hell though.

Also smiled and said hello at an older French guy smoking outside, and he smiled and winked back in greeting! Feel so much more encouraged.

----------


## Koalafan

Going to be getting 2 new doggies this fall!  :Celebrate:

----------


## SmileyFace

First day of internship went well.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Ran my numbers again and I'm still making my budget. I can afford more food  ::D: 

But argh deadline coming up for my decision of staying in Montreal or going to Toronto!

----------


## Kesky

> Going to be getting 2 new doggies this fall!



 ::):  what kind?

----------


## Keddy

> Going to be getting 2 new doggies this fall!



Doggies?! Did someone say doggies?! *Keddy is very excited*
As in dogs, my favorite thing in the entire world...?  :O_O: 
Yaaaayyy!! Can't wait to see pics!!!  :hearts:

----------


## Koalafan

> what kind?



We're hoping for a golden retriever and a pomeranian.  ::D: 





> Doggies?! Did someone say doggies?! *Keddy is very excited*
> As in dogs, my favorite thing in the entire world...? 
> Yaaaayyy!! Can't wait to see pics!!!



Oh trust me...the pics....there will be many!  ::D:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I bought more food!  :sparkles:  Lots of it! Oranges, bananas, rice cake chips in two flavours, chocolate butter cookies, and 8 packets of ramen. Cost me $13.85

Walking to the Metro station, a lady outside was chatting with a friend and called out to me, and told me I was beautiful. Aww.. made my whole day.

----------


## Kesky

> I bought more food!  Lots of it! Oranges, bananas, rice cake chips in two flavours, chocolate butter cookies, and 8 packets of ramen. Cost me $13.85
> 
> Walking to the Metro station, a lady outside was chatting with a friend and called out to me, and told me I was beautiful. Aww.. made my whole day.



 :sparkles:   :Cape:   :Oh yeah:

----------


## QuietCalamity

The first two days of my internship have been AWESOME. I love the people there, I love their philosophy, I love their programs, I love the building, I love the area it's in. I WILL work as a counselor there one day. It is everything I have envisioned for my future self. I have made up my mind and now I will do whatever it takes to make it happen.

----------


## Keddy

My boyfriend, two best friends and I are staying in tonight and watching movies, ordering food, and having drinks. This is a really good way for me to unwind. I needed it.

----------


## Chantellabella

The last plant that I transplanted from my old home, showed signs of life today.  It was like waiting for that complete rebirth. 

The fact that my old garden has come with me to my new garden makes me happy.

----------


## Keddy

I got my paycheck yesterday! I'm going shopping!!! Woohooo!!

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

[BEEP] yeah, I got a 27 on my ACT! Next time Lex Luthor wants to create a plan to take down Superman, he gon come to me cuz I'm a mutha' fucking genius.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Even though I didn't get the job, and I really really wanted it... Today was a big breakthrough day for me personally. I'm even almost beginning to feel like a Montrealer (albeit an Anglo one), rather than a transplanted and flailing Vancouverite.

----------


## Keddy

Even though I really, really miss my dog Guinness so much that it almost makes me want to go visit him at my parents' house, I'm starting to bond with my bf's dog. At first he was afraid of me because he's afraid of everyone and everything, but now he lets me play with him and he sleeps in the bed with us.
This is Niko :3
IMG_1050.JPG

----------


## Keddy

I just got my final grades from this past semester of college... All A's, across the board!! Woohoo!  ::D:

----------


## SmileyFace

> I just got my final grades from this past semester of college... All A's, across the board!! Woohoo!



So awesome! Congrats

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> I just got my final grades from this past semester of college... All A's, across the board!! Woohoo!



Not surprised at all! Congrats!
-

Entertaining radio today. Thanks Habs and Bruins and Lucic!

Still going lol. Making my day  ::):

----------


## L

> I just got my final grades from this past semester of college... All A's, across the board!! Woohoo!



Well done xxx

----------


## SmileyFace

Went to the doc this morning to have blood and urine tests done. It went well, and had a nice brief conversation with the nurse who took my blood. He seemed surprised that I asked "How are you?" when he called me in. I guess people don't often greet these nurses well. We joked a bit about how some people don't know how to do blood tests properly and I end up being stabbed in the arm with needles for 15 minutes. He was super cool.

----------


## Keddy

> So awesome! Congrats







> Not surprised at all! Congrats!







> Well done xxx



Thanks, you guys  :Hug: 
I try my best. Glad it gets recognized by my professors. Straight A's in business school aren't easy to accomplish.

----------


## Keddy

> Entertaining radio today. Thanks Habs and Bruins and Lucic!
> 
> Still going lol. Making my day



LMAO, I have this sticker on my car: 
In Boston, Inane, we call that a "bumpah stickah"  :;): 
!BlESrsw!Wk~$(KGrHqYOKiYEtlvO5MlTBL,IEOvLHw~~_35.JPG

----------


## L

> Thanks, you guys 
> I try my best. Glad it gets recognized by my professors. Straight A's in business school aren't easy to accomplish.



It is well deserved. I'm waiting on my last result for my degree today, cross your fingers for me.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> LMAO, I have this sticker on my car: 
> In Boston, Inane, we call that a "bumpah stickah"



Haha Lucic is one of our guys (he's from Van), but he's making it hard for people here to support him these days.

----------


## Chantellabella

That person who scared the [BEEP] outta me............the one we interviewed to be our boss..............wasn't the one hired. The great one was. 

Thank you, God!!! :-)

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> That person who scared the [BEEP] outta me............the one we interviewed to be our boss..............wasn't the one hired. The great one was. 
> 
> Thank you, God!!! :-)



That's great news! I remember your thread concerning this.  :Oh yeah: 

---

My sister saw doctor #eleventythousand and actually liked this one. Hopefully he doesn't leave like all the others (he's also currently my doc). She's going to be sent for some more tests. Really hope this gets resolved soon. Everything else is going right in her life, so I feel like whatever this illness is it's the only thing keeping her from finally being completely happy. 

My day started off with my upper thigh being weak and sore again, but I tried not to jump to conclusions and it just went away like it did all the other times. That's the only positive side to me not working out or walking to the store today - I may have prevented possible further damage.

----------


## Keddy

> That person who scared the [BEEP] outta me............the one we interviewed to be our boss..............wasn't the one hired. The great one was. 
> 
> Thank you, God!!! :-)



Yaaaaaayyy!  ::

----------


## Keddy

My boyfriend and I cleaned the entire house after the shock of what a horrible mess we'd made set in. When his parents get home next week the house will still be spotless, due to my old pal OCD. I can only look at a mess for so long without losing my mind.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> My boyfriend and I cleaned the entire house after the shock of what a horrible mess we'd made set in. When his parents get home next week the house will still be spotless, due to my old pal OCD. I can only look at a mess for so long without losing my mind.



Can I hire you two to clean my bedroom?   ::D:

----------


## Keddy

> Can I hire you two to clean my bedroom?



Of course! LOL
But we demand that you pay us with beer  :Tongue:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Of course! LOL
> But we demand that you pay us with beer



I can make that happen. ^_^

----------


## Keddy

> I can make that happen. ^_^



It's settled then  :: 
Now let us just hop on our private jet and fly out to Canada...
Wait... I don't have a private jet...?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> It's settled then 
> Now let us just hop on our private jet and fly out to Canada...
> Wait... I don't have a private jet...?



Just think of the beer hard enough and maybe you'll sprout wings.  :Tongue:

----------


## Keddy

> Just think of the beer hard enough and maybe you'll sprout wings.



I thought that was Red Bull that did that  :Tongue:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

The construction crew finally STFU for the evening.

Staying positive.

Bitchy mood today.

----------


## Koalafan

Worked and somehow survived working 13 and a half hours split in between my two jobs. I've been up since 4am...time for a good koala nap  :koala:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Okay a real one this time. I just send a very lengthy, candid email to someone who I owed a reply for a long time.

----------


## QuietCalamity

I got my first paycheck yesterday so I got to pay all my overdue bills! Then I drank half a bottle if wine and watched Louie and felt at peace. I realized that all this week I had stayed up late in part because I had a hard time unwinding after work/school. I will work on this!

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Got some housekeeping stuff done.

1. Went to St. Laurent to do some quick banking.
2. Bought a few groceries (bread and ramen) and bath supplies (hair conditioner and body wash).
3. Did my laundry.

I feel like a grown-up  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My sister gave me a sweater that no longer fits her. She's been giving me a lot of hand-me-downs lately. They all fit! I feel bad that I don't have any hand-me-ups for her lol.

----------


## Keddy

We took the dogs to this great dog park in Boston today. Guinness didn't fight with any other dogs which was good and both dogs made a bunch of new doggy friends. We met a lot of nice people as well, and none of them seemed bothered by the fact that we're a same-sex couple. Sometimes people are put off by it but everyone was super nice and very accepting, they were happy to hang out and chat with us too. Today was a good day altogether. Going to stay in tonight and watch a movie, I think.

----------


## SmileyFace

Woke up in a rather good mood today. Hardly any anxiety or negative thoughts present. Not sure what caused this... I had a dream last night that somehow told me that everything will be okay. With that said, it inspired me to just simply text my BF today instead of waiting until tomorrow or Wednesday. I like feeling and being this way. This is when I truly feel like myself. This is how I've felt before when I didn't experience much (or hardly any) anxiety and was able to live life more than usual. Me like it.

----------


## Koalafan

> I got my first paycheck yesterday so I got to pay all my overdue bills! Then I drank half a bottle if wine and watched Louie and felt at peace. I realized that all this week I had stayed up late in part because I had a hard time unwinding after work/school. I will work on this!



Wine plus Louis sounds like a real winner!  :Victory:

----------


## Keddy

I got two new house plants today- a cactus and an aloe. I really like having plants. They're nice to take care of and they're fun to look at also. Bf said he was happy I got more plants instead of more pets, LOL. But we are getting a cat soon. My coworker has a cat that she can't take with her to her new apartment so she's going to give her to us for free  ::):  She's a gorgeous tuxedo cat with long hair.
I decided not to buy the puppy  ::(:  It wouldn't be fair to him, since we're both working and in school. I hope he goes to a good home though.

----------


## Koalafan

Got a 3DS and the new zelda!! Zelda fan boyism activate!

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

A coworker asked if I'd like to go have dinner with him and his friends on the weekend. 

I'm likely going to wuss out, but that's so nice. I forgot one benefit of work- a chance to make friends.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> ^That's a doubled-edged sword for me.  Because then I'd have to invent a lousy excuse to say no.



For me, it's more anxiety over what's planned. Montreal is a party town, lots of clubbing and going to bars. I don't suppose he and his friends are the type to have cocktails at a somewhat quieter establishment. Or a teahouse.

----------


## Kirsebaer

My girlfriend surprised me with tickets for Lady Gaga's concert in September (judge me all you want, but I like her!)  ::D:  We're going to Amsterdam to see her  :Celebrate:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I was able to order SweatBlock after all and should be receiving it in a timely fashion, thanks to my sister letting me use her credit card. A total of $24.99 is much better than $50.13!

----------


## GunnyHighway

I've been on/off the verge of tears since my friend said this to me like 4 fucking hours ago. Can't believe I didn't completely [BEEP] everything up like usual...




*EDIT* 
The tear dams have broken, I'm such a wuss.

----------


## Koalafan

> My girlfriend surprised me with tickets for Lady Gaga's concert in September (judge me all you want, but I like her!)  We're going to Amsterdam to see her



Make sure you're stay in Amsterdam isn't too...erm...hazy!  ::   :Joint:

----------


## Keddy

> Make sure you're stay in Amsterdam isn't too...erm...hazy!



LMAO!!  ::  I see what you did there!  :;):

----------


## Keddy

Yet another day of being outdoors and getting intense exercise! It feels great. I think I can keep up with this for the whole summer.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Make sure you're stay in Amsterdam isn't too...erm...hazy!



 :: 
I dunno but I think I've heard a while back that tourists can no longer buy it?? Maybe I can still try one of their magic brownies though  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

Wanna hear something funny? I walked out on my second floor balcony to water my plants and shut the sliding glass door so the kittens wouldn't get out. Then one of them knocked the metal pole that locked my door shut. LOL! I'm standing there going, "Really? Really??!! Ok, what's the worse that could happen? It could rain. I might end up sleeping on my porch." I figured by morning someone would come out of their house and rescue me. 

So I'm standing on the porch with no key, no phone and no easy way to climb down. I figured a neighbor might happen by and at least they could call a locksmith or help me somehow get off my balcony. 

After about 5 minutes, neighbors across the street whom I hadn't met (college kids) came home and I yelled for them to come help. The guy scaled the pole to my balcony because he used to do Parkour. He tried to get my door open, but it wouldn't budge. Then his girlfriend tried the front door and it was open thank goodness! She let us in and I found out she loves cats and said she'd babysit my cats anytime. 

So I met the new neighbors and got rescued.  ::):  

Oh and while the cats were laughing at me on the inside of the door, the squirrel was right there in the tree, laughing at me on the outside. I'm sure he was thinking, "Finally! She gets it that I own the house and not her!"

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

My coworker made lunch for me!!! Oh my god, that silly girl. Awwwwwww.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Today didn't blow as much as I thought it would. Honestly, I half enjoyed myself. Am I in an alternate universe right now? I thought I'd be all mopey n' stuff. 

Maybe that's the wine talking.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I survived an extremely stressful day at work without going into panic mode.

----------


## L

Going to see ALT-J in September woooooo

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My sister brought me over a homemade oreo ice cream cake.  ::D: 
Friggen.
Delicious.
You guys don't even know.
I wish I could share it with the forum because let me tell you...best cake ever.

----------


## Koalafan

> My sister brought me over a homemade oreo ice cream cake. 
> Friggen.
> Delicious.
> You guys don't even know.
> I wish I could share it with the forum because let me tell you...best cake ever.



You can keep your delicious ice cream cake! :Crossed Arms: 








Just kidding. I wants it  ::(:   :Rain:

----------


## SmileyFace

Put in about 9 hours for my internship work today.

----------


## Koalafan

Started watching orange is the new black finally!

----------


## Keddy

Roman and I were finally able to talk. He admitted that he was overreacting and told me what was really going on... Apparently he's jealous of how Dominic looks... And that's what was making him act so weird about me talking to Dominic... WTF?
I mean, that's almost laughable. Not that either of them are unattractive by any means, but I'm talking very, very different looks here.
Roman felt threatened because Dominic is more feminine-looking and he was afraid that I found that more attractive. Well, I don't, and I cleared that one up right away. I actually prefer guys that look more like Roman.
Oh well. At least we're not fighting anymore. This was an interesting conversation, to say the least.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Roman and I were finally able to talk. He admitted that he was overreacting and told me what was really going on... Apparently he's jealous of how Dominic looks... And that's what was making him act so weird about me talking to Dominic... WTF?
> I mean, that's almost laughable. Not that either of them are unattractive by any means, but I'm talking very, very different looks here.
> Roman felt threatened because Dominic is more feminine-looking and he was afraid that I found that more attractive. Well, I don't, and I cleared that one up right away. I actually prefer guys that look more like Roman.
> Oh well. At least we're not fighting anymore. This was an interesting conversation, to say the least.



I'm glad you guys sorted things out  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Started watching orange is the new black finally!



finally!! How do you like it so far?

----------


## Keddy

> I'm glad you guys sorted things out



Thanks  :Hug:

----------


## Koalafan

> finally!! How do you like it so far?



Of course it's awesome!! I'm only on episode 3 so far but I have to say I'm really enjoing it!  ::D:

----------


## Kesky

> Going to see ALT-J in September woooooo



OMG!!!!! Jealous beyond reason!!! Have fun!!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Got a rather large amount of money back I've been owed since last December. Load off my mind, though it doesn't really feel that way yet.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Gah. Just my parents being my parents. I don't deserve to have people this kind in my life.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My sister's wedding guest book came in the mail. I'm so glad it didn't take months to arrive. Everything is spelled correctly and all that jazz. You can never be too careful when you order things online.

----------


## Keddy

Roman and I are going on a cruise tomorrow  :Heart: 
It's just for the day and we're going to an island and coming back in the evening, but it's going to be lovely, I'm sure  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Will you be her witness or maid of honor? Although, I suppose the bride's sister is asked to speech anyway.



I'm the maid of honour. We decided on no speeches, though the groom's family consists of very social people who will probably do speeches anyway. My entire family is riddled with social anxiety so it's just not going to happen.  :Tongue: 
It's been discussed in length with the bride. She's a lot like me - zero interest in any of this and would rather have something low-key. If I ever get married (doubtful) I will never be doing any of this stuff. I already knew it wasn't for me, but seeing her to through all the nonsense confirmed it for me.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

The air conditioners are installed  ::D: . I've never been so excited to go to bed. Last night I only got a couple hours of shut-eye.

----------


## Koalafan

> I'm the maid of honour. We decided on no speeches, though the groom's family consists of very social people who will probably do speeches anyway. My entire family is riddled with social anxiety so it's just not going to happen. 
> It's been discussed in length with the bride. She's a lot like me - zero interest in any of this and would rather have something low-key. If I ever get married (doubtful) I will never be doing any of this stuff. I already knew it wasn't for me, but seeing her to through all the nonsense confirmed it for me.



Haha same here  :Tongue:  If I ever have a wedding of any kind there will be zero talking and no eye contact!  ::

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Haha same here  If I ever have a wedding of any kind there will be zero talking and no eye contact!



No eye contact? Now that's a wedding I want to attend.  ::D:

----------


## Kirsebaer

Handed in my resignation letter. I'll be flying to France in just a few weeks  :Heart:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> It would have surprised me if you hadn't already discussed the speech thing with your sister. Although, do people actually even do that in real life? I think here only the bride or groom is expected to stand up to say a few thanks, and that's it.



I've only ever been to two weddings in my life. One was my brother's (now divorced, fancy that) super duper non-fancy non-anything wedding that consisted of no speeches that I can recall. The other was an ex-friend of mine's wedding, where I was the only bridesmaid who didn't get up to give a speech. I was sitting there like...well goddamn. So, I guess it depends on the person. I would never want anybody to have to agonize over some speech for me. 




> Handed in my resignation letter. I'll be flying to France in just a few weeks



Say wha?! That's awesome, Kirse  :Hug:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My stomach feels better today & I was able to sleep well last night.

----------


## Koalafan

> Handed in my resignation letter. I'll be flying to France in just a few weeks



 :Celebrate:   :Celebrate:   :Celebrate:

----------


## Koalafan

> My stomach feels better today & I was able to sleep well last night.



Aww glad to hear it Illusion!  :Hug:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Did literally nothing at work besides Reddit while watching Brooklyn Nine-Nine for 6 hours. Get paid for 8. [BEEP] YEAH.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Say wha?! That's awesome, Kirse







> 



 ::D:   :sparkles:  I hope everything will go as planned!

----------


## Keddy

> I hope everything will go as planned!



I hope so too!  :Hug:

----------


## Keddy

Home from the hospital again. Here's hoping I never have to go back. *Crosses fingers*
This blood pressure thing is very annoying. I'm just grateful it's not that serious of an issue.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I hope so too!



thanks Keddy!  ::): 

-------


Last day of work before my 2 days off! It'll be great to be able to sleep in tomorrow morning!

----------


## Keddy

I'M ENGAGED!!!!  ::D: 
Roman proposed to me!!! We're planning on getting married next August.  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Got my meds  ::): . Yup, this doctor is flipping amazing. My previous one made it her life mission to try to convince me to go off benzos and take an SSRI before she left...because those things are really comparable. /sarcasm
She had me so scared that I'd be fucked when September came. A college course that I've put so much of my money, time, and energy into - that was all going to be wasted. 

He literally did not ask any questions when I asked for my old script back. Well, unless asking, "the stronger ones?" counts. I said yes those are the ones, then he said okay. And I was very very very pleased. Last time I saw him we did discuss that I was going back to school soon, so I figured he would put two and two together. One of the few doctors I've had that I trust to be able to do that. He agreed that I can take propranolol as needed instead of every day and also filled my glycopyrrolate. That was a strange feeling. Leaving the office with all my needs met, wtf is that? I mean, I'm almost thinking "what's the catch?" When is the piano going to fall on my head?

I can start saving benzos again now! My script from February that I've hardly touched will be those extra mgs. I used to always have a full extra script (60mg) and usually even more still, because you never know when you're going to run into somebody who doesn't want you to continue taking them (the clinic I go to goes through a lot of doctors for some reason). It makes me feel safe having so many extra. Even just knowing that they're there. These helped me graduate high school, hold down a job for close to four years, live on my own twice, etc. They allow me to feel _normal._ I just can't express how thankful I am that I don't have to worry about this for the foreseeable future.

----------


## Koalafan

> Got my meds . Yup, this doctor is flipping amazing. My previous one made it her life mission to try to convince me to go off benzos and take an SSRI before she left...because those things are really comparable. /sarcasm
> She had me so scared that I'd be fucked when September came. A college course that I've put so much of my money, time, and energy into - that was all going to be wasted. 
> 
> He literally did not ask any questions when I asked for my old script back. Well, unless asking, "the stronger ones?" counts. I said yes those are the ones, then he said okay. And I was very very very pleased. Last time I saw him we did discuss that I was going back to school soon, so I figured he would put two and two together. One of the few doctors I've had that I trust to be able to do that. He agreed that I can take propranolol as needed instead of every day and also filled my glycopyrrolate. That was a strange feeling. Leaving the office with all my needs met, wtf is that? I mean, I'm almost thinking "what's the catch?" When is the piano going to fall on my head?
> 
> I can start saving benzos again now! My script from February that I've hardly touched will be those extra mgs. I used to always have a full extra script (60mg) and usually even more still, because you never know when you're going to run into somebody who doesn't want you to continue taking them (the clinic I go to goes through a lot of doctors for some reason). It makes me feel safe having so many extra. Even just knowing that they're there. These helped me graduate high school, hold down a job for close to four years, live on my own twice, etc. They allow me to feel _normal._ I just can't express how thankful I am that I don't have to worry about this for the foreseeable future.



That's awesome Illusion!  :Celebrate:  Glad to hear it!  :Hug: 

My positive thing was was that today was my day off so I got to relax and be lazy xD

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> That's awesome Illusion!  Glad to hear it! 
> 
> My positive thing was was that today was my day off so I got to relax and be lazy xD



I am taking full advantage of having extra meds! I have been skimping on them like crazy since February because I didn't know if I would ever be prescribed them again. 

Relaxing and being lazy happen to be two of my favourite things  ::D: . Hope you enjoyed your day, Koala.  :Hug: 

---

I feel very silly, and not very much like a competent adult, but I got my student loan crap settled with the help of clonazepam and propranolol. Not _all_ phone calls are that bad for me but this one was, and goddamn is it nice to not be panicking for once. To feel normal. Is that what other people feel like when they make calls? If only they knew how lucky they are. Anyway, I phoned the office and they just wanted some rough info on my employment/unemployment history. It was suspiciously simple. The lady on the phone was very kind and added the information I gave her to my account. Now I guess I will have to keep checking my email and that website for any updates.

Also, this technically happened yesterday and it's strange putting this in the "something good" thread, but my dad finally got a diagnosis: heart disease. At least now that there's a diagnosis, maybe he can be treated appropriately and finally get some relief. He's got two prescriptions to pick up, then he'll see the doctor again in a week and they'll go from there.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I'M ENGAGED!!!! 
> Roman proposed to me!!! We're planning on getting married next August.



Wow! Congrats to both of you!!!!  :Celebrate:   :Celebrate:   :Celebrate:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Kirsebaer

An old online friend with whom I haven't been in touch for like 4-5 years contacted me and we chatted for a couple hours.. we updated each other about our lives and agreed on trying to meet up sometime when I move to France, since he lives in Montpellier  ::):  I always get excited about meeting up in person with online friends - I've done it several times before and have never had a single bad experience, quite the contrary. I'm also planning on meeting my good online friend I met on SAS who lives in Denmark  ::):  that'll be fun!

----------


## QuietCalamity

I got another job interview! This one is for the exact thing I'm doing now and a coworker volunteered to help me prep for the interview.

----------


## Chantellabella

I found out a few days ago that the director of my old job retired. You know..............the job where I was bullied for over five years.

Then the Asst director who hated my bullying supervisor I had, got promoted to director. And then an administrator who hated my old supervisor was made asst director. She hates her with a passion. 

Now my old supervisor has two people who will make her life a living hell. 

Aw.  ::(:   Haha! Just kidding. 

Wow! To be a fly on the wall. 

Let the bullying begin!

I guess it's true about karma.  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

A $5 bill survived both my washer and my dryer.  :Confused: 
What is this sorcery? 

Also, guess who's cavity free! But some of my teeth still need sealant, so I have to go back to the dentist for that tomorrow.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Slept til 9 a.m.  ::):  Yesterday was my last day of work.. now I have exactly a week to get ready for my trip

----------


## QuietCalamity

I went to the ER because my stomach hurt the worst it's ever hurt in my life. But they did a CT scan and everything looked normal, so I know for sure nothing terrible is wrong. They prescribed me some pain killers too. Plus I got to try morphine lol. Overall I'm pretty relieved.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I had been going to call the student loans office today, but their site was down for hours. I was hoping it was down to fix precisely what I needed to call about. Just signed on and they did! The form I need to download is available now.  ::): 
Thank goodness I don't have to call them tomorrow. I loathe phone calls.

Also I got a nice and early appointment to see my doctor (next Wednesday). Just looking for refills, as I won't have time to request them once my course starts.

----------


## QuietCalamity

I got to work 1-on-1 with a customer to help her with some of her goals. It felt good.  ::):

----------


## Harpuia

My hemoglobin and hematocrit levels are the highest they've ever been since treatment started for me.   ::):

----------


## QuietCalamity

I did a group job interview and was really intimidated by the other applicants, but then five minutes after I left someone called and said they want to go ahead with credentialing! ....That means I got it, right?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Finally got my phone to update. I was two updates behind. It was so slow it would hardly even let me take a picture anymore. Thank goodness for Google, that's all I can say. I got to avoid taking my phone into the store and being a dumb person with a smart phone. And I am 100% that person lol. Look at this expensive thing I bought that I don't know how to use...like my cute case? In my defense though, my whiz-at-everything brother tried to help me with this months ago and was also baffled, so HA. HA I say.  :: 

Also my mom bought me this mug with little multicoloured owls on it. It's adorable! Looking forward to having my morning coffee in it tomorrow.  :Heart:

----------


## SmileyFace

Boss said I had been doing really well at work. That was good to hear especially since I been super anxious about how I been doing at the company. So that was such an awesome thing to hear. It eased my anxiety by a whole lot as well, which sure as heck goes a long way lol

----------


## L

I got to play with my niece this morning

----------


## GunnyHighway

I think I got eyefucked hard by a good looking woman on the train today. Either that or something crapped on my head and I haven't noticed. Was a pretty nice start to the day I must say.

----------


## L

I fished college/ my training today

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I fished college/ my training today



Congrats lasair!  :Celebrate: 


Finally found a pair of dress pants that weren't overly expensive. Also, wtf is with our weather? All of a sudden it's cold? Well not _cold_. Chilly, I guess. Not hot. You get the picture. Yesterday I could hardly stand it waiting for the bus in a patch of sun. 
But this? I could get used to this.

----------


## Koalafan

> Congrats lasair! 
> 
> 
> Finally found a pair of dress pants that weren't overly expensive. Also, wtf is with our weather? All of a sudden it's cold? Well not _cold_. Chilly, I guess. Not hot. You get the picture. Yesterday I could hardly stand it waiting for the bus in a patch of sun. 
> But this? I could get used to this.



Please lend some of us Americans that Canadian air please! We're  baking down  here  ::(:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Please lend some of us Americans that Canadian air please! We're  baking down  here



Would if I could! Maybe I'm getting a little too excited, but I'm sitting here in flannel PJs. xD
I want to sit on my doorstep with a strong coffee and watch the leaves change colour.
And carve jack-o-lanterns.
And buy candy corn (sorry, dentist).
And double up my socks.
And wear layers. Fack do I miss _layers!_

----------


## Koalafan

> Would if I could! Maybe I'm getting a little too excited, but I'm sitting here in flannel PJs. xD
> I want to sit on my doorstep with a strong coffee and watch the leaves change colour.
> And carve jack-o-lanterns.
> And buy candy corn (sorry, dentist).
> And double up my socks.
> And wear layers. Fack do I miss _layers!_



Flannel pj's?? One can only relax in a koala onesie!!  ::D:  hehe

koara-501.jpg

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Flannel pj's?? One can only relax in a koala onesie!!  hehe
> 
> koara-501.jpg



Best onesie ever ^_^. It's perfect for you! I think i would have to opt for a black duck onesie so I could pretend to be the dude from the Wiggle In Line video.  ::

----------


## QuietCalamity

> I fished college/ my training today



Congratulations!!!

----------


## Monowheat

Yesterday I went into my regular coffee place at the end of the night and they offered me a bunch of pastries that they were going to throw out. So got a bag of various stuffs for free, rather than it being wasted. Had a yummy maple and pecan pastry for breakfast this morning.  ::): 





> I fished college/ my training today



 :Celebrate:

----------


## SmileyFace

Just woke up in a good mood. Sleep sure did me some good, even if it was around 4 hours-ish

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

So the conference day wasn't all that bad. Lots of waiting and lot of stuff that doesn't apply to me, but I did manage to buy some more things I needed and get used to the school a bit. Right before I entered the building I saw this girl who was in my first aid course last month, so we sat together for some yawn-inducing speeches in the cafeteria (aka the sauna). I was also lucky enough to be sitting with someone who will actually be in my course. She seems really nice and we helped each other out with figuring out how to get our IDs and such. I have  a full locker, too, so that's pretty cool. Her locker and mine are right beside each other.

And then there was this oddball creepy dude who kept asking us strange/personal questions. Hopefully he just goes away. I guess I'll have to make my hints less subtle. He's got my number. Not sure why I let that happen. I guess that was before I realized how fucking strange he was. I thought, "great, it'll be nice to have someone else to talk to in the halls or at lunch". Nope. Abort mission. ABORT. 

My bus route home went pretty smoothly. I'm glad I went with my gut instead of the confusing [BEEP] map I got from Google. I would have gotten myself lost in a city I'm in no way familiar with.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> So the conference day wasn't all that bad. Lots of waiting and lot of stuff that doesn't apply to me, but I did manage to buy some more things I needed and get used to the school a bit. Right before I entered the building I saw this girl who was in my first aid course last month, so we sat together for some yawn-inducing speeches in the cafeteria (aka the sauna). I was also lucky enough to be sitting with someone who will actually be in my course. She seems really nice and we helped each other out with figuring out how to get our IDs and such. I have  a full locker, too, so that's pretty cool. Her locker and mine are right beside each other.
> 
> And then there was this oddball creepy dude who kept asking us strange/personal questions. Hopefully he just goes away. I guess I'll have to make my hints less subtle. He's got my number. Not sure why I let that happen. I guess that was before I realized how fucking strange he was. I thought, "great, it'll be nice to have someone else to talk to in the halls or at lunch". Nope. Abort mission. ABORT. 
> 
> My bus route home went pretty smoothly. I'm glad I went with my gut instead of the confusing [BEEP] map I got from Google. I would have gotten myself lost in a city I'm in no way familiar with.



AY GURL THE BACK OF YO HEAD IS RIDIKILUS! 


...can I have yo number?


Congrats on the friend though!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> AY GURL THE BACK OF YO HEAD IS RIDIKILUS! 
> 
> 
> ...can I have yo number?
> 
> 
> Congrats on the friend though!



If only you knew how scarily accurate that was!  :: 
Well my new friend and I are still trying to passively aggressively let this guy know we want nothing to do with him. He didn't text me today until a few minutes ago. Didn't see him anywhere around campus today. That girl in the video is definitely she and I being WAY too nice. We were discussing why in the hell we let him have our numbers - it was just the theme of our table at the moment. The girl from my first aid course and I were exchanging numbers & a few others were as well and it just seemed like the logical thing to do. 

Seriously, any guys here who think they're bad at talking to women...you need to meet this guy. He's on a whole other level. I am trying so hard not to be a [BEEP] because it's not my style but this dude needs to back off.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I had a successful phone interview this morning, and was offered the 2-month contract (which I've accepted verbally). Even if I get fired, at least I didn't talk about Thomas the Train in the interview, so I've got that feather in my cap  ::D:

----------


## GunnyHighway

> I had a successful phone interview this morning, and was offered the 2-month contract (which I've accepted verbally). Even if I get fired, at least I didn't talk about Thomas the Train in the interview, so I've got that feather in my cap



Oh crap, it's Inaaaaanee! Congrats on the contract!

I'd about Thomas the Train all day though. _Who wouldn't_?

----------


## Chantellabella

> I had a successful phone interview this morning, and was offered the 2-month contract (which I've accepted verbally). Even if I get fired, at least I didn't talk about Thomas the Train in the interview, so I've got that feather in my cap



Congratulations! And you won't get fired.  ::):  You'll do great. 

As for Thomas the Train................why can't it be all about him? I tell people that the Hokey Pokey IS what it's all about. People take life way too seriously.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> Oh crap, it's Inaaaaanee! Congrats on the contract!
> 
> I'd about Thomas the Train all day though. _Who wouldn't_?







> Congratulations! And you won't get fired.  You'll do great. 
> 
> As for Thomas the Train................why can't it be all about him? I tell people that the Hokey Pokey IS what it's all about. People take life way too seriously.



Hee hee hello guys! I'm back in Montreal (arrived on Wednesday night)  ::):

----------


## QuietCalamity

> Hee hee hello guys! I'm back in Montreal (arrived on Wednesday night)



Congrats on the job!

----------


## GunnyHighway

Times with my best friend have been rough sometimes. Nonetheless, she reminds me why I'm lucky to know her. She took a trip with her boyfriend to Europe, mainly Germany, and I have gotten a few postcards from her without knowing they were coming. Easy smile on my face for a bit!

----------


## L

Such a chill out day, half way through film 4 of the day, I made a pot of chilli and started making my Christmas presents  ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

My yearly review came up and it went well! This raise puts me at a total of 10% higher than I was last year when I started. [BEEP] yeah!

----------


## L

I am excited to start my new tattoo - made contact with the artist today and going in to discuss it with him next week.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I got accepted into the college I wanted to go to thank you Jesus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## L

> I got accepted into the college I wanted to go to thank you Jesus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Fantastic, well done xx

----------


## QuietCalamity

My costume came! And I keep coming up with ways to customize it. Pretty psyched about it.  :boogie:

----------


## L

I realised yesterday I LOVE my new job - the people are so easy going and I can get on with them really well...I feel accepted, it's cool!!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I realised yesterday I LOVE my new job - the people are so easy going and I can get on with them really well...I feel accepted, it's cool!!!



Happy for you  :Hug:  that's such an amazing feeling, isn't it?

----------


## Misssy

I crossed the street many times and did not get pummeled over by a motorist.

----------


## L

Found out I am moving wards at the end of the month. Even though I love my current ward this one has lots of new opportunities. It is going to be the only specialist Huntingdon's unit in Ireland so lots of room to get involved in research and such...yeah I have to get into a positive frame of mind over this....

----------


## GunnyHighway

I got news today that my friend is paying for me to fly out to Arizona in early January, to have a bit of a christmas vacation and meet the rest of her family. I went to her and her boyfriend's apartment in Yellowknife and met her mother. It's been a rough friendship throughout the years with her but I guess she's proving that at least one person cares about me in this world.

I'm still in absolute awe seeing as just a few days ago we agreed to limit gifts to under $50. I don't think this falls into that category.

----------


## L

> I got news today that my friend is paying for me to fly out to Arizona in early January, to have a bit of a christmas vacation and meet the rest of her family. I went to her and her boyfriend's apartment in Yellowknife and met her mother. It's been a rough friendship throughout the years with her but I guess she's proving that at least one person cares about me in this world.
> 
> I'm still in absolute awe seeing as just a few days ago we agreed to limit gifts to under $50. I don't think this falls into that category.



That's really great - when you going? Hope it turns out to be a good trip  ::): 

---------------------------------------

Today I have a very productive day, I am hand making most of my Christmas gifts this year and made good progress today!  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> I got accepted into the college I wanted to go to thank you Jesus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations!!

----------


## Chantellabella

My youngest child graduate from college this past Friday.  ::):  He's going to be a middle school Math teacher.

----------


## Chantellabella

I got an apology from them.  ::o:

----------


## L

I got ahead on a new assignment I was given at work today, I don't met the guy until Thursday but I have a plan and it makes me feel prepared  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

it didn't exactly happen today, but throughout the past few days.. I've been noticing that my boss seems to have finally warmed up to me. She's the kind of person who's very hard to please and she basically hates most people so it feels good to have gained her trust .. I hope things will stay that way!

----------


## L

MMM....lets search brain.....got some free food at work

----------


## Misssy

I crossed the street without being hit by a bus, a truck, a car, a motorcycle or a moped

there were no major bad events.. nor was there anything inspiring but hey... a lack of bad counts for = something good

----------


## GunnyHighway

I went over to her house to bring her ice cream since she was sick. I don't think I did amazing, but I know I at least didn't [BEEP] up horribly. Spent like 3-4 hours there and the conversation barely stalled. This is pretty much the only time I've ever been solely in the presence of a (good looking) woman and not completely melted down.

----------


## Misssy

I made toast for breakfast

----------


## L

I made 12 days worth of soup, fours days worth of chilli and 8 days worth of lasagne - all in the freezer ready for work lunch

----------


## L

> I made toast for breakfast



Tea and toast is the BEST ever

----------


## Chantellabella

I actually got a sincere apology from someone who hurt me. I was shocked. It felt good to have someone own up to their mistake for a change.

----------


## Chantellabella

Yes, I adopted another kitten.  ::):   The vet wanted me to name this one a Texas name because all my cats have Cajun names. So I thought about it and the best I could do was compromise.

I tell everybody that I moved to Podunk U.S.A because I come from big cities. 

So I named him Peaux Dunk.  ::):

----------


## Earthquake

I was recommended for an internship program.

----------


## Member11

> I was recommended for an internship program.



Congrats!  :sparkles:  What type of internship did you get?

----------


## Earthquake

> Congrats!  What type of internship did you get?



Food handling.  ::): 
At the end, I'll get a certificate for it.

----------


## Chantellabella

I met a patron today who was thanking me for the great programs we put on at the library and for the great books. We started talking and I found out that her husband has this amazing job and he was willing to put on two free programs for us! 

it was almost as if God said, "Cindy seems to be at the end of her rope. I'll give her a little help with this."

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Slept off the med haze in time for an alcohol-induced haze. Friday, ftmfw. How in the hell was this week actually _worse_ than LAST? I guess deadlines keep sneaking up on me.

----------


## SmileyFace

Boss appreciated the chips I brought for the office

----------


## Sagan

Well nothing today. But yesterday I got to see my sister.  ::):

----------


## QuietCalamity

Feeling good about my new meds. Now I wish I had gone to the dr sooner.

----------


## SmileyFace

Went up to mountains today. Needed the nature scenery

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Spring break yeaahhh! I have to enjoy this because then it will be 2 months of school with only the weekends but then I will graduate and summer break. Yeaahhh!

----------


## Kirsebaer

Came home to Annemasse to spend my 2 days off here.. It feels great to be home ^^ and on tuesday morning HÃ©loÃ¯se and I will go to Paris for the day  ::):

----------


## Liv64

I've seen a friend back then and we were happy to see each other.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Flatmate just moved out of our shared flat (provided by our employer in Chamonix) so I no longer have to deal with her mess and strange habits: eating my food without asking first, using all the cups and leaving them all dirty so I can't find a clean one to drink my morning coffee from, stinking up the apartment with her constant cooking, leaving dirty pots and pans sitting in the sink for 2 days straight and then when she'd finally wash them, they would come out like this:



EW! 

Not to mention the time whenI let her borrow my laptop and she left greasy finger marks all over the keyboard. It made me gag.
(ok I'm done bitching about her.. just needed to vent.. lol)

So long, roomie! I'm not gonna miss you.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> So long, roomie! I'm not gonna miss you.



Ugh this is the best thing in the world. In a week I am moving, I will be roommate free and able to not feel disgusted in my own house.

----------


## Koalafan

Just bought myself an n64! Time to re-live my childhood  :Dog:

----------


## L

Had a hard day at work but I think I handled it okay

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Test got pushed to a later date.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Nala just got spayed and the surgery was successful  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm off today and tomorrow  :Celebrate: 
spending the day inside with HÃ©loÃ¯se and Nala <3 there's a mix of rain and snow falling outside.. so glad I don't have to go anywhere today

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I killed it this week.
Murdered it.
School, that is.
I felt terrible but it's done and that's all that matters.

I don't know how or more importantly why I'm still awake, but I powered through roughly seven trillion cue cards earlier. 

Next chapter tomorrow!

I'm beginning a 4-day weekend, but we've got two tests the morning after we return. A great big "fuck you" from the school. Enjoy all that studying on your Easter weekend. 

Ahem. Good things. Positive things. Right. I'm not very good at those. Oh - the cats are still here  ::): . My sister will probably be taking them back home soon but it's nice to have them around in the meantime.

----------


## Koalafan

> I killed it this week.
> Murdered it.
> School, that is.
> I felt terrible but it's done and that's all that matters.
> 
> I don't know how or more importantly why I'm still awake, but I powered through roughly seven trillion cue cards earlier. 
> 
> Next chapter tomorrow!
> 
> ...



Oh god that [BEEP] always bothers so much  :Tongue:  Thanksgiving break was always "let's cram as many tests/papers the day you get back from break cause [BEEP] you and your break" lol

-----------------------------------

Had a very fun night out with my friend last night  ::): . Nothing like bar crawling and drunken Denny's at 2am in the morning  :Tongue:  (which is really the ONLY appropriate time to go to Denny's).

----------


## sanspants

I got a random commendation letter from the president of the hospital. Whoa  ::):

----------


## L

> I got a random commendation letter from the president of the hospital. Whoa



That is really cool, wooo!!!!

----------


## L

The best thing about today is that I have nothing to do - it is like being on holiday, the sun is shining and all I need to do is read and play with the dog

----------


## sanspants

> The best thing about today is that I have nothing to do - it is like being on holiday, the sun is shining and all I need to do is read and play with the dog



Awesome  ::):  

I'm at work now. Just happy it's not too busy, and that I don't have to correct my co-worker today. I don't like that tension between people. Luckily I have good staff  ::):

----------


## Otherside

I went to a cash point, hit Â£10, got given Â£20.

Although yes, I have been.charged twenty, but still.

At least it didn't underpay me.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Three day weekend, what what! Last off day until summer break so I have to enjoy it.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Well, two finals are over as well as an oral presentation (group). The first final kicked my [BEEP] big time. Blow to my ego after scoring 100% on the one I wrote earlier this week [BEEP] YES. I work my [BEEP] off for grades like those. I learn slowly. I have a very hard time concentrating. For a long time I've believed I have some sort of ADD. Think it's mostly anxiety related though. My mind is always elsewhere, so sometimes it's fuckin impossible to be present, to be in the moment, reading information and memorizing things. Racing thoughts, anyone?

----------


## Kirsebaer

> My mind is always elsewhere, so sometimes it's fuckin impossible to be present, to be in the moment, reading information and memorizing things. Racing thoughts, anyone?



Yep I can relate. I have trouble staying focused and retaining information. I'm really forgetful, which can be very embarrassing sometimes. I always have to keep notes of everything on my phone.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I'm officially a high school graduate  :boogie:  ::  :Celebrate:  :banana guy:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I'm officially a high school graduate



Congrats!! I salute you, fellow survivor.  :Tongue: 

--

My little nephew visited earlier. It's his birthday and he got a bike. He's so proud that he knows how to ride it. He's all smiles xD.

----------


## Koalafan

Saw Mad Max today. All I can say is holy freaking [BEEP]  :Mega Shock:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My sister dropped off the cats for a visit  ::D: 
I really missed them.

----------


## Koalafan

Put in my two weeks at Macy's. Why didn't anyone tell me quitting job is the most amazing feeling ever?

----------


## L

Made a list of things I want to complete this month, if I do it all I will have to do ac list like this every month. It will show how productive I can be, I need that motivation

----------


## Kirsebaer

Had so much fun exploring NYC today!  ::D:

----------


## enfield

i played a really cute mexican guy at my yugioh locals. my locals is full of asians and i generally like this, it just leaves not that much space over for mexicans, whom i wish there was a few more of. but  lucky me, i got to play the one mexican that was there today. he was really nice and i liked him. when he got 1st place, i was happy for him, he was happy too, but in a cute way. like being a bit embarrassed over how happy he was. he was my only loss. also the only loss of my friend. so me and my friend also did quite good and got a decent prize. then i went home to eat some food. the end.

----------


## Arcadia

I had one of my favorite meals today and it was delicious.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My earphones arrived 8 days early! Birthday/graduation gift from my sister.  :Celebrate: 

Sweet, sweet earphones. I promise I won't treat you like the other pair! You and I are gonna take things reeeaall slow aww yeeaa.  :music:

----------


## L

One of my residents gave me a flower 😃

----------


## Ironman

Today is my birthday!

----------


## L

> Today is my birthday!




Happy birthday, mine was yesterday x

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> Today is my birthday!







> Happy birthday, mine was yesterday x



 :Birthday:  to both of you!  :sparkles:  :flower:  <-- I don't know what that is but it looks groovy.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Today is my birthday!







> Happy birthday, mine was yesterday x



Happy belated birthday to both of you!  :Hug:   :Birthday:

----------


## L

> to both of you!  <-- I don't know what that is but it looks groovy.







> Happy belated birthday to both of you!



Thanks you

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

This was yesterday but I had my college orientation. It wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be. There were some people I recognized from my high school, very limited forced interaction with other people, there were assigned seats for lunch so no worries about that, the schedule that came from the classes I chose weren't as bad as they could've been, and I had some small talk with a (good-looking and I'm assuming cool/popular) guy for a while that wasn't totally awkward. All that being said, if I _ever_ have to go through something like that again, someone will be getting a 
powell-knife-to-the-eye.jpg

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Back to school commercials have started to appear on TV but a miracle has happened. I haven't begun to freak out. I still have to start college in like a month and there'll be panicking over that, but I don't feel the same fear as when I was still in school.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

The DMV is boring. Although there was a surprising amount of good looking guys there, it was still boring. The only thing that made it worthwhile was that I PASSED MY DRIVER'S LICENSE TEST

I also registered to vote. Democracy rules!


Why am I the only one on here who's had good things happen to him?

----------


## Kirsebaer

> The only thing that made it worthwhile was that I PASSED MY DRIVER'S LICENSE TEST
> 
> ?



Congrats!!  ::D:   :: 
How much does it cost to get your driver's license in the US?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> Congrats!!  
> How much does it cost to get your driver's license in the US?



I think it was $33 but I failed the first time so I had to pay an additional $1.50 to retake it. I expected it would be $20-$25 so I was a bit surprised.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I think it was $33 but I failed the first time so I had to pay an additional $1.50 to retake it. I expected it would be $20-$25 so I was a bit surprised.



is that all??  :O_O:  including all the lessons and stuff?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> is that all??  including all the lessons and stuff?



I didn't take any lessons. That's how much it cost for them to get all my info down and to take the written and road test.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I didn't take any lessons. That's how much it cost for them to get all my info down and to take the written and road test.



Ohh I see.. it's still a loooot cheaper than it is here in France (over 1000€.. and if you have to retake any tests a few times, which happens to alot of people, it can cost up to 3000€  ::s: )

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> Ohh I see.. it's still a loooot cheaper than it is here in France (over 1000€.. and if you have to retake any tests a few times, which happens to alot of people, it can cost up to 3000€ )



I think I may have used the wrong currency converter but that would be around $1100? WHAT? That's insane. How common is it for people to drive there. I can't imagine a whole ton of people if that's what it costs for a license.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I think I may have used the wrong currency converter but that would be around $1100? WHAT? That's insane. How common is it for people to drive there. I can't imagine a whole ton of people if that's what it costs for a license.



Yep that's how much it costs in dollars  ::  I know, it's completely insane. Some people take loans to pay for it. 
My sister got her drivers license in Norway a few years ago and it cost her about 4000 dollars because she had to retake the exams. 
Living in the US has its advantages  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

> Yep that's how much it costs in dollars  I know, it's completely insane. Some people take loans to pay for it. 
> My sister got her drivers license in Norway a few years ago and it cost her about 4000 dollars because she had to retake the exams. 
> Living in the US has its advantages



Getting a  license in the US is stupid easy and cheap  :Tongue: . Even though I still failed 3 times!  ::

----------


## Antidote

I painted again.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Getting a  license in the US is stupid easy and cheap . Even though I still failed 3 times!



 ::  It's the same in Brazil ! Cheap and easy. That's why Brazilians drive like [BEEP]  :Tongue:

----------


## kc1895

> Getting a  license in the US is stupid easy and cheap . Even though I still failed 3 times!



I can teach you!  Actually, i had to try three times too :-p

----------


## Chantellabella

I got back home. Went to visit my looney tunes family (mother halfway crazy, aunt entirely nuclear holocaust bat [BEEP] crazy). 
Crazy is fine if it's not mixed in with ignorance, prejudice, judgment, negativity, and "oh btw, I'm more perfect than God" speeches. 

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo glad I live 6 hours away from that hell hole!

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I went to college today and it wasn't terrible! I mean I threw up a little in the morning. That was new. I've never gone farther than a queasy stomach so yeah. Still, it was a nice time. If I had friends I could actually _like_ going to school.

----------


## L

> I went to college today and it wasn't terrible! I mean I threw up a little in the morning. That was new. I've never gone farther than a queasy stomach so yeah. Still, it was a nice time. If I had friends I could actually _like_ going to school.



Go you xx

----------


## Koalafan

Had the most awesome conversation with a very special lady koala yesterday  ::blush::  (thank to Kay  ::D: )

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Had the most awesome conversation with a very special lady koala yesterday  (thank to Kay )



Glad you two are talking more! Keep me updated!!  ::):

----------


## kc1895

> Had the most awesome conversation with a very special lady koala yesterday  (thank to Kay )



WHAAAA?  ::o:  Who and where did you meet this  :koala: ? :Tongue:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I got a job today. A minimum wage (although I wasn't really paying attention, I'm pretty sure it's $8.50 an hour) part-time job. I didn't have any experience but a clean background check and "passing" the personality test was apparently enough. The interview was basically chit-chat. I even nailed that! 


Although, I start tomorrow so I'm kind of nervous about that. Also, it's my understanding that I'm either the only guy that works there, or the only guy who isn't a stocker so that might be awkward  :shake:  

But you know what? I FEEL GREAT. I CAN WIN. I. CAN. DO. THIS!!!

----------


## L

Got a lift home from work. Meaning I didn't have two hours on the train and bus!

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I don't want to sound vain and materialistic but I bought some new clothes today. I have a shirt that's flashier than all my other clothes put together so I'm kind of excited to wear it.

----------


## Chantellabella

Well, yesterday my son got married to his best friend. I really love my new daughter-in-law.  ::):

----------


## L

I finished my nigh shift....days to working days again yay!!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Finally a break in the humid weather  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Had a nice visit with my grandparents.

----------


## Chantellabella

A grandparent of one of my Wiggle Worms storytime kids came up to me today and said that she really appreciated my hard work. She said that her grandson goes to 3 kinds of therapy due to developmental problems, but that he's learned more words and concepts in my group than he has in all three of those. 

Even though my boss and co-worker was standing right there, I don't think they heard it. But it was really nice to get that compliment. I'm glad to hear I'm helping someone's child. :-)

----------


## Kirsebaer

Survived my visit to the hairdresser

----------


## Otherside

My student loan was paid into my bank account. This one has money.

----------


## Chantellabella

I won another grant yesterday and was told that the paper I wrote on Tuesday and sent in today to a professional journal was accepted and will be published in January.  ::): 

I just feel like I can't be happy about these things at work because I have a jealous co-worker who gets angry when I accomplish something. I know that I have a great big helper in the sky who wants me to write these things, but sometimes I just have to tell people that I accomplished something. I guess I feel like I don't always do things right and well, I get surprised by things like this.

----------


## Borophyll

Chocolate, lots of it.

----------


## Hexagon

well, nothing in particular involving me specifically but fall colors are coming in and it's pure bliss. even if everything else around me sucks, the trees and environment are so nice this time of year which makes me a little more relieved in an odd sort of way.

----------


## Chantellabella

It happened on Friday. I found out that the paper I sent in to a professional journal will be published.

----------


## Member11

> It happened on Friday. I found out that the paper I sent in to a professional journal will be published.



Oh?? Need details  ::o: 

Also, congrats  :sparkles:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Oh?? Need details 
> 
> Also, congrats



Nothing exciting. Just research journals. I actually have another one published that I wrote 9 years ago and that one got added to the national library website as an "important resource." You don't get fame nor glory writing these, but they share information which betters literacy for communities. I have to tell you though, that the paper I wrote 9 years ago was used to create early literacy programs in Australia! Fancy that! You guy's libraries are using some of my techniques. I was shocked when I got a call from a person there (don't remember where in Australia), who said they wanted to use it for their entire library system. I was like "Whaaaaat??!!"

----------


## Member11

> Nothing exciting. Just research journals. I actually have another one published that I wrote 9 years ago and that one got added to the national library website as an "important resource." You don't get fame nor glory writing these, but they share information which betters literacy for communities. I have to tell you though, that the paper I wrote 9 years ago was used to create early literacy programs in Australia! Fancy that! You guy's libraries are using some of my techniques. I was shocked when I got a call from a person there (don't remember where in Australia), who said they wanted to use it for their entire library system. I was like "Whaaaaat??!!"



That's quite cool  ::):  What was your library system?

----------


## Chantellabella

> That's quite cool  What was your library system?



It was when I worked for the Dallas Public Library system. I was still a graduate student.

----------


## Member11

> It was when I worked for the Dallas Public Library system. I was still a graduate student.



Cool  ::):  You should be proud of yourself.

----------


## L

I don't think I have ever been so productive in such a short space of time!

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

In one of my classes, we were reviewing a bit for a test next week and I raised my hand like 5 times and answered correctly, again, like 5 times. Then later, as I was leaving the building, I ran into my teacher and she told my I did a good job and was "ahead of the curve". Go me!  :first:

----------


## Kirsebaer

(This may be a little silly, but for someone who has low self-esteem and needs validation, it kinda made my day)  ::): 

A few months back I had used this carpooling site while I was living and working in Chamonix and needed to come to my town to spend my days off at home, so one day I travelled with two girls who were driving to Italy through Chamonix and offered me a ride. So today I got this comment on my profile:

----------


## Chantellabella

Caught me a spammer speaking Polish today.  ::):  What a great start to my day! 


Hey. It's kinda like crabbing in the bayou. Yes, it's just waiting for a crab to crawl into your net, but the thrill is still there.  :boogie:

----------


## Sagan

Returning to AsX  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Returning to AsX



 :Hug:  Yay!

----------


## L

> Returning to AsX



Missed see you around x

----------


## Sagan

Thanks Ms. L Had to take a bit of a break.

----------


## Koalafan

:Celebrate:   :Celebrate:   :Celebrate:

----------


## Chantellabella

> In one of my classes, we were reviewing a bit for a test next week and I raised my hand like 5 times and answered correctly, again, like 5 times. Then later, as I was leaving the building, I ran into my teacher and she told my I did a good job and was "ahead of the curve". Go me!



Awesome!  ::):

----------


## Member11

> Returning to AsX



Glad to see you back!  ::):

----------


## L

I feel like I am being a person - someone who gets up, dressed and eats even if I am not working and doing nothing with my day.....

----------


## Captain Lawrence Oates

I was able to be more alone today

----------


## Kirsebaer

Today is a holiday is France so I got to spend the day with my wife and our dogs <3

----------


## Kirsebaer

Having a great time in San Francisco! So glad that everything worked out the best way possible for this last minute trip  :Celebrate:

----------


## Kirsebaer

Finally had a day off today and was able to stay in my PJs all day doing nothing  :banana guy:

----------


## Kirsebaer

So this happened yesterday:



Best birthday gift ever  ::D:  I have the world's best wife  :Heart:

----------


## Chantellabella

So my hot water heater has a leak and I need to buy a new one. 

I can look at it two ways. 

1) Oh hell!!!! Something else has gone wrong in my life???? And how the hell am I going to pay for it when I already have a 12,000 Visa bill??
2) Or thank you God for enticing me to go into my closet today. Had I not seen that leak, it may have overflowed my house, floors and walls. 

Sigh.  ::(:  I guess I choose the second one. I would love to get a break. Just one would be nice. Just one. 

I need you guys to throw me a pity party with balloons and streamers. Some cupcakes too. Then I can see this as just life. 

Ok. I choose to see this as just life. It won't kill me. 
And I was lucky to see that leak before it flooded my house. 

Maybe it was even a God thing. Sigh.  ::(:  

I need to put a smiley face - it's the something good happened to you today thread and I really believe it was a good thing that I found the leak before it damaged my house.

----------


## Koalafan

All A's in my classes this semester  ::  And I'm seeing star wars tonight!! This is going to be a good freaking day  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> All A's in my classes this semester  And I'm seeing star wars tonight!! This is going to be a good freaking day



Awesome!!!


Day before yesterday I talked with some old friends and felt better. I'm hoping today is a good day.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> All A's in my classes this semester



Congrats, Koala!!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Hm... I think I may be on my way to getting my first boyfriend. Maybe even moving out of my parents and having sweet sweet freedom.

----------


## Sagan

> Hm... I think I may be on my way to getting my first boyfriend. Maybe even moving out of my parents and having sweet sweet freedom.



Congratulations Fire! That's awesome! I hope everything works out the best for you!

hmm let me see. Nothing as of yet.

----------


## L

> So this happened yesterday:
> 
> 
> Best birthday gift ever  I have the world's best wife



I remember seeing you being upset that you didn't get tickets  ::):

----------


## L

I had a relaxing, me day

----------


## Kirsebaer

Had a good first day back at work after the holidays

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Yay, I had my first ever date today. It went pretty good.  :flower:

----------


## Chantellabella

I actually had somebody from the police department listen to me today about my neighbors and agree that something needed to be done with the landlord for allowing those outdoor parties and well, the whole shooting thing. He was a neighborhood enforcement officer. He even thought the way I was treated by the officers and the public defender was ridiculous. Hallelujah! I heard angels singing. Someone is finally taking me seriously.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> So this happened yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> Best birthday gift ever  I have the world's best wife



Hello from the other siiiiide!
That's awesome, Kirse  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Hello from the other siiiiide!
> That's awesome, Kirse



 ::D:  !! It will be a long wait until May!!

----------


## L

I became Godmother to my niece today  ::):

----------


## Otherside

I got an A in binary maths. I never have to think about it again now. Ever.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

^^^ Math is stupid. Go you!  :flower: 











Aw. Some guy has me in his phone as "Sexy [my name]"

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I got an A in binary maths. I never have to think about it again now. Ever.



Woooo! that's awesome Otherside.  ::D: 



My grandfather's procedure went well, and he should be home from the hospital tomorrow  ::): .

----------


## Nyctophilia

I sat with my mum for a bit downstairs and watched this documentary about people retiring in India. I hadn't really spoken to her/seen her for a few days before that.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Well this decision wasn't made today, but recently. We're getting a kitten in about 7 weeks.  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Well this decision wasn't made today, but recently. We're getting a kitten in about 7 weeks.



 :hearts:

----------


## L

I got to visit home as am off for a few days

----------


## Koalafan

Just went to a school club meeting by myself,knowing no one and I did great!! Seriously, this has to be my top fear which involves going to social gatherings alone without knowing anyone. I'm really proud of myself  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Just went to a school club meeting by myself,knowing no one and I did great!! Seriously, this has to be my top fear which involves going to social gatherings alone without knowing anyone. I'm really proud of myself



 :Superman:   :Hug:  That was awesome!  ::):   I'm so proud of you!!!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Just went to a school club meeting by myself,knowing no one and I did great!! Seriously, this has to be my top fear which involves going to social gatherings alone without knowing anyone. I'm really proud of myself



Nothing beats that feeling of accomplishment, eh? Congrats, my koala friend.  :Hug:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Good news regarding a family member's diagnosis  ::): .

----------


## Koalafan

> That was awesome!   I'm so proud of you!!!!







> Nothing beats that feeling of accomplishment, eh? Congrats, my koala friend.



Aww thank you guys!!  :Hug:  It feels nice when you can actually see some marked improvement in your social anxiety and feel like you're getting better!  :Celebrate:

----------


## L

I trained in Holistic Pregnancy massage today  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

Got a haircut and liked it

----------


## Chantellabella

I finally let go of my anger, my pride, and my hopelessness about my son. It will be alright.

I have to just get out of the way of destiny.

----------


## Chantellabella

I got to meet one of my good buddies here (Trendsetter) in person today!!!! That was so cool because we've known each other from this and another forum for 5 years. 

And yes, Trendsetter, you are tall. And yes, I am very short.  ::):  

I had so much fun talking football today.

----------


## Trendsetter

> I got to meet one of my good buddies here (Trendsetter) in person today!!!! That was so cool because we've known each other from this and another forum for 5 years. 
> 
> And yes, Trendsetter, you are tall. And yes, I am very short.  
> 
> I had so much fun talking football today.



5 long years, and we finally were able to meet! I didn't think I would ever meet another AxS member, but I'm glad it was you, Chantellabella.

That was so much fun.  :Thank you:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I got to meet one of my good buddies here (Trendsetter) in person today!!!! That was so cool because we've known each other from this and another forum for 5 years. 
> 
> And yes, Trendsetter, you are tall. And yes, I am very short.  
> 
> I had so much fun talking football today.







> 5 long years, and we finally were able to meet! I didn't think I would ever meet another AxS member, but I'm glad it was you, Chantellabella.
> 
> That was so much fun.



Awww!  ::D:  sounds like you guys had fun!! 
We need more AxS meetups!!

----------


## L

I bought new trousers  :flower:

----------


## L

^^^ that's so cool guys xx

----------


## Otherside

> I got to meet one of my good buddies here (Trendsetter) in person today!!!! That was so cool because we've known each other from this and another forum for 5 years. 
> 
> And yes, Trendsetter, you are tall. And yes, I am very short.  
> 
> I had so much fun talking football today.







> 5 long years, and we finally were able to meet! I didn't think I would ever meet another AxS member, but I'm glad it was you, Chantellabella.
> 
> That was so much fun.



Damn guys, thats awesome  ::):  Glad you had a good time.

----------


## Trendsetter

> Awww!  sounds like you guys had fun!! 
> We need more AxS meetups!!



Yes, I totally agree! I do imagine us all gathered up in one place.

----------


## 1

Nothing

----------


## Chantellabella

I was having a stressful day. I'm a loud person and a patron complained about how loud I am in the library.

As much as I say I don't care what people think, I do care if it affects my career success. I tend to work 150% and when I get called down on something, I put even more stress to succeed on myself. 

So I was working really hard today, trying to accomplish a ton of things. 

This was on top of feeling like a failure in motherhood all weekend. I've just been really down on myself.

So where's the good part, right?

Two minutes before I left to come home, a patron came to my desk and was looking for her keys. I didn't even look up, but answered her that it's really frustrating to lose things. She was just looking for her keys, so I didn't feel I had to ask her if she needed anything.

Then she said, "You're awesome!" I looked up at her. She told me that 2 years ago, she came to the library not knowing what to do about her disabled child. I helped her find a way to get custody and held her hand while she cried. 

I barely remember her. But she said she remembered me because I changed her life and the life of her child. Then she repeated, "You're awesome! You were a blessing in my life." 

My eyes just filled with tears. I needed to hear that so much. I told her she was someone I needed at that exact moment. I needed someone to just acknowledge that I existed and that my efforts made a difference. I couldn't stop crying and thanked her for being awesome and giving me that blessing. I gave her a hug. 

Then we both thanked God for crossing our paths at the exact moment we needed each other. I'm sitting her with tears in my eyes because ever have a moment that changes everything for you?

----------


## L

> , "You're awesome!"



Well done - that is awesome!

----------


## L

I started clearing out the spare room, going to put a desk in it so I can continue my studies  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Well, I went off exploring by my own and decided I wanted to go to the St.Louis Galleria (essentially a gigantic plaza full of cool things to do). Of course this involved riding an hour on the train...ugh. I forgot how much zI hated riding the train, plus it was terribly windy and pretty chilly as a result. So, by the time I even got to the Galleria I was already annoyed and realized how terrifying it is traveling by yourself (which also involved going through some rather sketchy parts of town). So, once I got inside I had a freaking panic attack due to all the stimulation and people around me and essentially bolted immedialtly >_<. And then I had to go on another hour long train ride to get back to my town. Man, that sucked horribly and definitely something I never want to do again, but atleast I pushed myself, though with rather mixed results.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Well, I went off exploring by my own and decided I wanted to go to the St.Louis Galleria (essentially a gigantic plaza full of cool things to do). Of course this involved riding an hour on the train...ugh. I forgot how much zI hated riding the train, plus it was terribly windy and pretty chilly as a result. So, by the time I even got to the Galleria I was already annoyed and realized how terrifying it is traveling by yourself (which also involved going through some rather sketchy parts of town). So, once I got inside I had a freaking panic attack due to all the stimulation and people around me and essentially bolted immedialtly >_<. And then I had to go on another hour long train ride to get back to my town. Man, that sucked horribly and definitely something I never want to do again, but atleast I pushed myself, though with rather mixed results.



I think getting on the train was a huge step!!!! I'm very very very proud of you!!! 

Taking one step at a time is a brave thing to do. So don't focus on the other stuff. Just focus on what you accomplished. And you saw that as an accomplishment because you put it in the thread.  ::):   You could have very easily put it in the frustration "bad" thing happened today thread, but you saw it as a positive thing. 

That's awesome!

----------


## L

I meet the coolest most nicest nurse today

----------


## Koalafan

> I think getting on the train was a huge step!!!! I'm very very very proud of you!!! 
> 
> Taking one step at a time is a brave thing to do. So don't focus on the other stuff. Just focus on what you accomplished. And you saw that as an accomplishment because you put it in the thread.   You could have very easily put it in the frustration "bad" thing happened today thread, but you saw it as a positive thing. 
> 
> That's awesome!



Aww thanks Chanty!!!!  :Celebrate:  Very kind words  :Hug:  and yea I'm trying to frame it as a good thing that happened since this is something that is REALLY difficult (and was) for me to do. Even though it did exhaust me and cause me to have a panic attack I am proud that I did this!!  ::D:

----------


## L

I got my study table organised....girls, if you think you need a man, think again and do the job yourself, and feel good about it.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I got my study table organised....girls, if you think you need a man, think again and do the job yourself, and feel good about it.



You go girl!  ::):  

Also duck tape, caulking, and string can be a girl's best friend. My entire house is held up by at least one of those things.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I think getting on the train was a huge step!!!! I'm very very very proud of you!!! 
> 
> Taking one step at a time is a brave thing to do. So don't focus on the other stuff. Just focus on what you accomplished. And you saw that as an accomplishment because you put it in the thread.  *You could have very easily put it in the frustration "bad" thing happened today thread, but you saw it as a positive thing.* 
> 
> That's awesome!



Excellent point, Chanty. I agree 100%  :Yes: 



I got to pat two kitties today!! It was glorious  ::D: . We visited the local shelter. I'm in love. The problem is, I can't have all of the cats. We have our eyes on a few in particular though. Can't wait to give one a furever home.

Also, I had a nice dinner with my grandparents and an aunt I don't get to see very often.

----------


## Chantellabella

I visited two places this weekend that I've never seen before. Took awesome pics to send to my son.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

This has probably been one of the best birthdays I've had since I was a kid  ::):

----------


## Member11

> This has probably been one of the best birthdays I've had since I was a kid



It is your b-day?! Happy B-day!  :sparkles:   :Birthday:

----------


## Trendsetter

I purchased my first car.  ::):

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> It is your b-day?! Happy B-day!



Thanks  :flower:

----------


## L

Did a practice massage and did good

----------


## Total Eclipse

There was a lot of "firsts" for me today. I'm taking them and processing them. I also, found my old NES controller <3

----------


## Equinox

Finally slept 8 hours, and only 4 times restless during the night. That's some kind of miracle for me. Phenibut augmentation is doing something positive to my sleep cycles.

----------


## fetisha

My air conditioner started working again

----------


## L

Got to see my friends today  ::):

----------


## Antidote

Finally watched Harry Potter - The Sorcerer's Stone. I have been meaning to watch it for YEARS.

----------


## Member11

> Finally watched Harry Potter - The Sorcerer's Stone. I have been meaning to watch it for YEARS.



First time you've seen it?

----------


## Antidote

> First time you've seen it?



Yep.  ::):  One of those things I was curious about but put off until now. Want to watch the rest of them too.

----------


## Member11

> Yep.  One of those things I was curious about but put off until now. Want to watch the rest of them too.



You got great procrastinating skills  ::D:

----------


## L

I got a fairly okay sleep, I guess - gonna hit the gym in a little bit, yay!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

5th week of new job done  ::): 

New adopted kitty in the house.

Life is looking up!

----------


## Sagan

I haven't gotten evicted yet.

----------


## L

I'm planning a baby shower and it's so enjoyable.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Having a day off, staying in bed all day (the weather is crappy anyway, so there's no better place to be than my bed) with my dog while we wait for my wife to get back from work.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> 5th week of new job done 
> 
> New adopted kitty in the house.
> 
> Life is looking up!



Proud of you and happy for Ruby!  :Heart:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Proud of you and happy for Ruby!



 :Hug:  :Heart:

----------


## Koalafan

Day 2 of no caffeine!! I can already start to feel the positive of effects of quitting. Mood is up, no weird mid day crashes, and not having panic attacks/depressive episodes in the morning is also a positive  :Razz:

----------


## Member11

> Day 2 of no caffeine!! I can already start to feel the positive of effects of quitting. Mood is up, no weird mid day crashes, and not having panic attacks/depressive episodes in the morning is also a positive



Congrats!  :Celebrate:

----------


## L

I went out with work peoples and it went good, some awkward moments but overall good night xxx

----------


## Koalafan

Been making a little game in javascript and have been making some good progress!  ::D:

----------


## L

I got some work done on the blanket I am crocheting

----------


## L

I got to see "Once, the Musical" with my best friend

----------


## UndercoverAngel

My husband had a very good doctors appointment today ::D:

----------


## Member11

> My husband had a very good doctors appointment today



That's good to hear!  ::):  Is your husband doing okay?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

> That's good to hear!  Is your husband doing okay?



Thanks Jerry. Yes he is doing okay. He has CF, and all his numbers were good at the appointment ::

----------


## Member11

> Thanks Jerry. Yes he is doing okay. He has CF, and all his numbers were good at the appointment



 ::

----------


## L

I bought a power drill today and secured the shelves to the wall - I can do DIY

----------


## fetisha

My application got approved for my students loans to discharged/wiped out so I won't have to pay them back.

----------


## L

My swimming is improving and I was told I was doing my squats well  ::):

----------


## Chieve

As always something i always like when i walk in work is when my coworker says "turtleeee!!!" (My nickname) and i went to the gym (at it now)  ::): 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk

----------


## L

Even though my volunteer intervention was cancled todat, I'm proud of the fact that I got it together enough for it to go ahead.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Went on a date. Was a good date.

----------


## Member11

> Went on a date. Was a good date.



Congrats! Will there be a second?  ::):

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> Congrats! Will there be a second?



He said he had football tickets for Sunday if I wasn't busy with Christmas stuff, I could come with. Unfortunetly I am, but a second date will definitely happen at some point.

----------


## Member11

> He said he had football tickets for Sunday if I wasn't busy with Christmas stuff, I could come with. Unfortunetly I am, but a second date will definitely happen at some point.



That's a good sign, keep us updated on how it goes  ::):

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> That's a good sign, keep us updated on how it goes



We had another date/hangout day. Went to the mall, ate, and then just hung at his place for the rest of the night. And he gave me a Christmas present. It was a good day.

----------


## Member11

> We had another date/hangout day. Went to the mall, ate, and then just hung at his place for the rest of the night. And he gave me a Christmas present. It was a good day.



Awwww, that's soo sweet!  ::):  I glad it is going so well

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Aw yiss.... I have a boyfriend now!!

----------


## lethargic nomad

First real snow of the season.  It snowed a little tiny bit a week or two ago but didn't stick at all.

----------


## Member11

> Aw yiss.... I have a boyfriend now!!



Congrats!!  :Celebrate:  I'm glad it is going so well! How did it happen?

----------


## Rawr

I forgot my medicine at home & had a panic attack at work so my boss drove me home to get them & let me go back to work! <3

----------


## HoldTheSea

I got most of my dogs to do some advanced Obedience training today, including my puppy. I'm very proud of them. Their off leash heeling and recall is very good. I honestly have the best trained dogs in town.

----------


## anxiouskathie

> A hummingbird made a nest in front of my house.  It will be a nice source of distraction for the next couple of months, if the eggs are viable.



My finch birds laid eggs last month and they hatched the other day....they are really tiny; i'm sure you'll enjoy the hummingbirds and I can't imagine how small they will be!!

----------


## anxiouskathie

> Wow, that sounds early in the season.  How many eggs?  I don't want to disturb the hummer so I have no idea how many eggs are there.  I've always been fascinated with birds hatching.  As a kid, I would stick eggs under my mother's pillow hoping they'd hatch, lol.



They are inside birds, so that's possibly why they had eggs hatch so early.  It looks like there are probably four, but the nest is so built up its hard to tell!

----------


## anxiouskathie

Take what you have and make the most of it. It’s what you need for right now. You have the strength that you need for today. It may not be enough strength for tomorrow, but that’s okay. When that day comes, God will give you strength for tomorrow.

----------


## Rush

> Take what you have and make the most of it. It’s what you need for right now. You have the strength that you need for today. It may not be enough strength for tomorrow, but that’s okay. When that day comes, God will give you strength for tomorrow.



I needed to hear this quote   ::):

----------


## anxiouskathie

Glad it helped your day!

----------


## JamieWAgain

I made a card and sang Happy Birthday to a coworker. It was nice to see her shine. And the moon is brilliant tonight. Just look up wherever you are.

----------


## Total Eclipse

I  got to spend all day with someone I care very much about and just chill <3 And my kitty is back to eating food!!! Love days like today!

----------


## Koalafan

> I  got to spend all day with someone I care very much about and just chill <3 And my kitty is back to eating food!!! Love days like today!



Aww glad to hear you had a good day!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Koalafan

Actually got to go out last night with a couple of long time friends. Drank a little too much but it was feeling social for once  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Well, this is a mix of good and bad, but I think it's mostly good  ::): 

The bad first....one of my friends from work, another sales team manager, has decided to quit  ::(:  I'm so, so bummed out about this. I really like this woman (as a friend). We talk on the phone, and I won't just answer the phone for anyone, I have a phone phobia. We text a lot. She usually calls me, as opposed to me calling her but I always pick up.

The good....we're going to still talk and stay friends. We're just casual friends but, I really like her, a lot. She lives in Austin, which is not really all that far from Houston. In our conversations we sort of keep it real....it's not like a friendship you'd have with coworkers normally. I don't know how to describe it. She's hilarious. And I make her laugh too sometimes.

And it's almost scary how much we have in common. She's a single mom with three kids, I'm a single dad with three kids (though I don't have custody). Our kids' ages are not that far apart. And...I just feel really, really at ease and really comfortable around her, and I get the feeling she feels the same when she's with me. And there's trust there....we've talked to each other before conference calls to sort of prepare, and we've talked about strategies about how to handle our boss lol.

I'm going to miss working with her but I'm really, really glad this doesn't mean goodbye. We've been texting back and forth all day today. I just wish we lived closer.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Very cool Invisable Guy. You're building a wonderful foundation for a friendship. I love that she is hilarious and makes you laugh!
Something good...
It's a beautiful day where I live and I love what I do. (Usually)

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Very cool Invisable Guy. You're building a wonderful foundation for a friendship. I love that she is hilarious and makes you laugh!
> Something good...
> It's a beautiful day where I live and I love what I do. (Usually)



Yeah. Happy to hear you're doing well  ::): 

It seems like there are some people you meet that you just feel so, so right with...even online sometimes. I feel like we were meant to be friends. It's funny because we're kind of opposites.

We were all in Austin when our team was launched, and we all went to this huge dinner together at a really nice steak house, and we had a marathon eight hour meeting the next day. And I did OK....but I was struggling to keep my anxiety under control and be somewhat social. And she just hit a home run, she is totally in her element when she's around people, even people she doesn't know well. She's a social butterfly lol. I think that's part of why I like her so much, she has qualities I really wish I had. I guess opposites attract sometimes.

And I know that she knows I'm kind of introverted, and struggle in some of the social situations, and I *know* she knows I have anxiety issues. And I haven't had to say a word to her about it, she just seems to understand, and she doesn't judge or hold it against me. How cool, how awesome is that lol.....

----------


## JamieWAgain

It's very, very AWESOME!   ::): 
To find a friend that truly knows you and accepts you and doesn't judge you?
Priceless.

----------


## fetisha

I found a video on youtube that would help my sinus headaches

----------


## L

> I found a video on youtube that would help my sinus headaches



Oh, what is it?

----------


## fetisha

> Oh, what is it?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdFE_7ONSlg&t=636s

----------


## Lunaire

I got to play video games all day!

IMG_3726.JPG

----------


## L

> I got to play video games all day!
> ]



Ooooh, what did you play?

----------


## Lunaire

> Ooooh, what did you play?



I played Spec Ops: The Line. It's a really good game but kind of disturbing. (・Д・)

----------


## fetisha

I got more money today?

----------


## Cuchculan

Front and back garden done. All looking neat and tidy.

----------


## Lunaire

> Front and back garden done. All looking neat and tidy.



Sounds fun! Do you have any pictures to share?  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I had an exhausting, but really good day. Started today out by leaving at 6:30am to drive out of town. Met up with my boss, where we did a store together, then separated and did our own routes. This is all to clean up the mess left behind by my other team member that quit, but there really wasn't much of a mess at all. My boss and I both worked our ***** off...she did five stores today, I did six. Checked in at the hotel and then had dinner together at a pretty decent restaurant. So, yeah, I'm exhausted. I had some anxiety today (I was with my boss for a few hours today, ffs) but I think I handled it really well. She thanked me, gave me a hug at the elevator after we got back to the hotel after dinner, and said it will be a success. She said to do the stores I have left tomorrow, and drive back home. She must've thanked me four or five times.

I'm alone for the first time today, and breathing a sigh of relief....just for the alone time, but also because I was anxious about this whole trip but it's gone really well. I got some exercise in, too. I did over 15,000 steps today, and that's even with all the hours I spent driving. Thank God this is over tomorrow. I'm in a really nice hotel, but I miss my bed, I miss home already lol.

----------


## Antidote

I sat next to a fireplace.

----------


## L

I went to the gym

----------


## L

I finished another baby blanket for a friend

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I got lots of hugs from my kids. And me and my oldest daughter were acting goofy at the baseball game today. We share some of the same anxiety issues. But when we're together, most of the time we don't give a fuq what other people think lol. We're totally comfortable around each other and I think that feels as awesome to her as it does for me.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I had a small panic attack getting ready for the golf tournament at 4:00 this morning. I took five minutes and sat in the quiet, and then turned on the sound therapy on my alarm clock, and just took some deep breaths and it passed. For a few minutes I thought about backing out, calling in sick for it lol, but I knew I'd regret it, and I would have.

It actually got rained out. I was anxious about fitting in, but I think I did fine. We went to the clubhouse and got our vouchers, and we each got about $400 worth of stuff (the shirts are about $80 each)...I picked out some golf shirts, new golf shoes, and some shorts. They gave away free golf balls, cigars, cigar cutters, lapel pins. We went next door to the banquet hall and there were about 100 of us I guess. The food was just awesome, they fed us breakfast and then lunch to go, since we got rained out. They also gave everyone there two free rounds of golf anytime we want, which, at that course it's about $90 per round, so that was pretty awesome. We're all planning on going up there one weekend again when the weather's not so bad.

I'm exhausted, from getting up so early, and also from the stress and anxiety, but I think it went really well. I wasn't so much worried about my game, as in fitting in with everyone but that really couldn't have gone better. And I don't always do so well, I don't always fit in, I shut down sometimes because of anxiety. But today's been awesome so far.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Ffs, I feel like I'm trolling this thread now.

Anyways, I had a reeeally good day at work today. It started out slow but I earned $43 in bonuses, just from today. Spread that out over a month and that's a lot of money. Enough to buy a really big screen tv, ffs, or to go towards Christmas presents for my kids. Today went really well.

The best part was running into the marketing team I used to work for a couple of years ago. I said hello to some old friends and we caught up. Then I had to go to the management offices to follow up on a request I had made for a display a month ago. And my old boss' boss was in the office, and he listened to me give my sales pitch, and show this manager the pictures, and explain what I wanted to do. And I just fucking crushed it. She actually let me build two displays in her store today. And the look on his face....just priceless lmao. It was one of those moments. I don't have many of those moments where I really win, but this was one. I told her exactly what I wanted to do, I expressed myself perfectly, in a clear tone of voice, I made eye contact, I told her what the advantages were to her, and she was happy to say yes.

My God I wish every day at work could be like today.

----------


## L

I went clothes shopping for the first time this year - usually I find it hard to get things I like but I found two dresses and pair of shorts and a nice top. I am happy with them  ::):  I also got a new essential oil mix and a free rosewater spray.

----------


## Skippy

Yahoo!! I scored a gig with a lady I met at a performance once that I drove home after cuz she needed a ride. She is interested in Autoharp lessons from me as well. So that's 2 big gigs now, this one and at Calgary Stampede. 100$/hr on each. 
Also, the Lillacs are out today! My BF got some for me....how sweet.  ::D:  I love their smell; they are my favorite.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I had an awesome weekend at a waterpark with my parents and kids and cousins and other family. We probably walked at least ten miles and climbed 50 flights of stairs every day. It was a lot of fun, though we're all kind of sore. My dad rented a cabin on-site, so we'd just wake up, put swim trunks on, grab breakfast and open the door and the park was right there. We had water balloon fights and played games and watched movies after the park closed in the evenings.

Some of the slides were pretty fast, a little scary to anyone with anxiety. Some of them are tube rides where it gets pretty crowded, you're crammed into a ride surrounded by, bumping into dozens of other tubers, it's unavoidable. I did fine but my oldest daughter ran into some anxiety. I stayed with her when she didn't feel like riding, when everyone else was going. And I talked her into going on some rides, just me and her. I could tell it was anxiety-related and she finally told me that, yeah, it was. She did fine, she got a lot more comfortable towards the end. She had fun. She's just very withdrawn sometimes and that worries me oc. But overall I think it was a really awesome weekend.

----------


## unpopularbugs

I was able to wake up on time for the bus

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Two things  ::):   ::): 

I got through our monthly conference call with our biggest client, and I think I did well. Those calls always send my anxiety through the roof cos we use WebEx, and there are always about a dozen anonymous people on our call. We're all signed in with our names, and they're signed in as "Caller #1", "Caller #2", etc and no one knows who they are, so you kind of have to be careful about what you say, and about whom. And our VP of sales wasn't being very careful today. I'm assuming that was on purpose, Idk. But he sure did step on some people's toes this morning.

Also I met a cute girl in one of my stores today  ::  Well, nothing to get too excited about but she's cute, and she seems like a real sweety. We talked for a bit cos we have a somewhat similar resume...she knows people I used to work for at a previous job, I know people she works for. She seems really nice. I'm guessing she's in her thirties so she may think I'm older than dirt, but I want to talk to her when I go into that store again. Maybe in a few months ask her out to lunch or something really informal like that. She was really nice, she struck up the conversation first and I wanted to keep it going but we both had to leave.

----------


## Lunaire

I had some amazing coffee with peanut butter and oats! ( ◠‿◠ )

----------


## L

I got a good long sleep in this morning x

----------


## Lunaire

> I got a good long sleep in this morning x



I'm jealous! (( _ _ ))..zzzZZ

----------


## Skippy

Last night I had the most horrendous CPTSD episode while i was trying to sleep that was so outta hand that none of my usual coping skills had effect. didnt slep much as result but heres the good thing that happened today: I got in touch with help and they got me someone who can really help me very close to where I live. So im going to finally seek help for my trouble

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Last night I had the most horrendous CPTSD episode while i was trying to sleep that was so outta hand that none of my usual coping skills had effect. didnt slep much as result but heres the good thing that happened today: I got in touch with help and they got me someone who can really help me very close to where I live. So im going to finally seek help for my trouble



Good to hear, hope it helps Skippy.  ::):  Is always ah uphill battle for me.

----------


## L

For the first time since before Christmas and my bad news I've gone out dancing, gotten pissed and enjoyed it.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> For the first time since before Christmas and my bad news I've gone out dancing, gotten pissed and enjoyed it.



Glad you went dancing! You deserve it!  ::):

----------


## L

> Glad you went dancing! You deserve it!



Thank you. I feel at times I don't deserve it but I'm doing my best. I create my own future.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Thank you. I feel at times I don't deserve it but I'm doing my best. I create my own future.



Well you most certainty do deserve it. *hugs*  :Heart:

----------


## Skippy

We made an awesome new friend yesterday! I hope she comes round today.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Got a lot done at work today. I really feel blessed. I don't get to see my kids everyday, but I get to see them a lot and i'm the only one they've ever called dad. My ex agreed to let me take my kids to the movies soon, even though it's not my weekend. I have a roof over my head. A pretty decent job. A nice car.

Today was a good day and I feel blessed to have what I have. It's what I've lost that bothers me, that keeps me awake at night. I think the people you lose are what really screws a lot of us up. Whether it's a loved one that died, or a an abusive mom or dad that was never there. I think those are the relationships that really **** a lot of us up, and give us the anxiety and PTSD that lasts forever. 

But. Today was a good day lol. I try to focus on the positive.

----------


## fetisha

more money today

----------


## L

getting the keys to my new apartment today  ::):

----------


## CeCe

I got a puppy  ::):

----------


## Bean the Mean

> I got a puppy



Pictures??  ::D:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> getting the keys to my new apartment today



That's huge. Congrats to you  ::):

----------


## Cage

I made food for my boyfriend that he actually enjoyed  ::D:

----------


## Lunaire

> I made food for my boyfriend that he actually enjoyed



LOL! Is that uncommon?  :Giggle:

----------


## Cage

> LOL! Is that uncommon?



Most of the time we end up going out to eat because we aren't good cooks and don't think our food taste good  ::

----------


## Skippy

My love and I made huge groundbreaking progress in our relationship. We have more roads to cover, but I'm certain now we are inseperable parters for life. <3

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I went to this huge bar / arcade with my dad and some friends from work. I just had a diet coke (I've been having stomach aches I think are caused by stress again and I really cannot handle even a beer lately). It was a watch party for an Astros away game. 

It was packed. I met some pretty cool people, and was able to relax and join in on conversation and I had a really good time. It was pretty awesome. I'm gonna take my kids there, for sure.

I really cannot figure out my anxiety. Sometimes I will be just fine, like tonight, able to relax and be myself....and sometimes the thought of going out just makes me completely shut down. My anxiety is just so fucking strange. I really can't figure it out. Sometimes I know what my triggers are and sometimes there don't seem to even be any. But tonight was an awesome night.

----------


## CloudMaker

There are a ton of little birds that have taken up residence in the 2 pine trees outside in the back of my place.  I Love them very much.   They sing every time I go   outside

I don't know why they have decided to live with me, but maybe they have been because the park has cut down all the other trees.
,

I Love hearing the little birds.
They are always pretty friendly towards me.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I'm making friends. Real friends. Friends that I can call or they can call me, etc.
I met my neighbor at our pool on Sunday morning and we just hung out in the water for 2 hours. I helped her with business advise and she also gave me tips on how to set the tone for our company procedures and how we need to abide by them.
My boss's boss (the head of the company) told me that everyone adores me.
Everyone adores me.
I'm going to bask in that for a bit because you're only adored until your next mistake.
But for now, people like me and it feels great.

----------


## CloudMaker

Found out today I am getting raises at both jobs.  My raise at the school is small but retro active to last July!  which means I will be getting a pretty nice bonus check in a couple of months.  : )

SWEET

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I took my kids to a watch party tonight at MinuteMaid Park for the All Star Game. It was pretty awesome. All the food, all the ice cream, all the drink you could possibly consume, for free. We sat in really good seats, on the second level. It was a pretty awesome atmosphere, hundreds of die-hard Astros fans all around us, my sister and my kids cousins were there. Everybody started clapping and cheering for Altuve, Springer and Correa every time they came up to bat. The crowd was really into it and my kids had fun. I think we were on tv. Maybe closed circuit tv fed into the All Star Game, I'm still not sure. Somebody with a really, really big camera was taking pics of the crowd, and I know we were def in the shot.

----------


## CloudMaker

Amazon rocks! I rented a couple of movies to watch off of Amazon.  I've watched one with a couple of interruptions because my Internets are awful... but still managed to watch it, today I get a email with a refund! 
Because Amazon said my viewing experience was sub-par.......I didn't even ask for a refund!


Kudos to Amazon.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ I'm thinking about getting Netflix. I mean, ffs, it's dirt cheap. And you can get it on all your devices....all of my kids have it.

----------


## CloudMaker

> ^ I'm thinking about getting Netflix. I mean, ffs, it's dirt cheap. And you can get it on all your devices....all of my kids have it.



Netflix is good but doesn't have everything. Sometimes it is weird. They had Gomorrah season 1 I binge watched it but they do t have season 2. Steam does I may have to buy it off there.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I like Netflix.  All kinds of shows to choose from. I highly recommend it.

I completed inventory this morning with my team. We started at 6:30 (having been preparing every day for the last week. I'm glad that task has been completed. We have 2572 units in the store.

----------


## BrookeAshley

I spent the whole weekend with my daughter and my fiances family. Doing this usually gives me a lot of anxiety, as I've never had her around any family but mine and her dads. They really try to make her feel apart of the their family and they treat her like their own. It made me feel really good that she can be accepted along with me. The best part is she had a great time, and that made me really happy.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ Getting along with in-laws is really a pretty big deal, imo. To be honest, I never really got along with mine, and my ex, of 18 years....she never got along with mine either, after she got to know them lol. It was fine at first, then when she got to know who they really were, well.....yeah.

You kind of don't get to pick and choose who your born into, and that includes in-laws.

----------


## CloudMaker

I bought a garmin gps for my car

----------


## Chantellabella

Did I tell you guys that grandchild #4 is on the way?

So that's a granddaughter who's 16
A grandson who's 11

A grandson who's just turning 1 next week
And his mama is having a second one (another boy) due this December

More laser tag buddies!!  ::): 

I'm one of those grandmas who spoil them rotten, rile them up, and send them home full of mud and bloated on candy. *evil grin*

----------


## InvisibleGuy

@Chantellabella
 Congratulations to you  ::):  I bet you're an awesome grandma

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I got new tires for my car today, finally. I've been putting it off. I had to haggle, fight with them. They emailed me a quote and then didn't want to honor it when I went in. I had to call their corporate office, ffs, but they finally got it straight. I saved about $300, they're really good tires. Also cleaned my apartment a little bit. Laundry is done. So today wasn't a total waste lol.

----------


## CloudMaker

> I got new tires for my car today, finally. I've been putting it off. I had to haggle, fight with them. They emailed me a quote and then didn't want to honor it when I went in. I had to call their corporate office, ffs, but they finally got it straight. I saved about $300, they're really good tires. Also cleaned my apartment a little bit. Laundry is done. So today wasn't a total waste lol.



Getting new tires is good I had to get mine replaced earlier and now my power steering failed I might just have to get a new car spent too much repairing my current one already !!!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Getting new tires is good I had to get mine replaced earlier and now my power steering failed I might just have to get a new car spent too much repairing my current one already !!!



Yeah cars can turn into great big money pits if you're not careful. Mine's been very, very good to me so far. It's not unusual for the make and model I drive to go 250,000 miles or more, with just routine maintenance....new fuel filter, tune up, spark plugs, etc. Though I don't plan on driving it for that long, ffs.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I got through the last of my tests this morning. I had an upper GI done, and while I was anxious as fuq I got through it. I was trying to hide it but I guess I was visibly anxious, the nurses could tell. Nothing sends my anxiety through the roof like being in a doctor's office or hospital. There were really nice, they helped me calm down. Anyway, I've had a lower GI done, an upper GI, an EKG, an ultrasound, an MRI, bloodwork, pee tests. Now I just see him in a week and see what the sadistic motherfuqr found with all these tests.

Hopefully he won't find much. But either way, they're done poking and prodding me. For now. Ffs, there's nothing left that they can do to me.

----------


## BrookeAshley

My daughter started 2nd grade today. Morning went smooth with getting ready and we were on time, if not a little early. I'm excited for her to start her new year.

----------


## Chantellabella

I work with a bunch of egotistic, insecure, jealous, unprofessional coworkers. Therefore when I accomplish something big like publish a paper or get compliments from the community, I don't share it with them. 

I don't mind staying quiet because humility is a good thing.

But sometimes you just want to share a perceived success.

Yesterday I spoke at a conference with an audience of 100 educators, and they came up to me after with many thank yous. It just feels good to reach that amount of people who can spread the information far wider to help children and their families.

----------


## CloudMaker

So happy I got a better car. The peace of mind I have now is worth everything.
Being a single person, being without a good car is really not a option.

I Love going places and in October I plan on a trip to Virginia City  Even going to Sacramento was a concern to me before, and with the AC not working not do-able in the day time.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I had a good day at work. You miss 100% of the shots you don't take lol. Seriously. I pushed two of my store managers for displays, and they said OK. Ffs that was easy, all I had to do was ask (and try to sell it, too, of course). I also added $26 in tax-free bonuses to my total today. I think I'm well over $1,000 now for the summer.

----------


## CloudMaker

Mazda sent me a letter saying since I bought a 
"certified Pre-owned"  aka USED car, I have 7 years of free road side assistance.
That's 2 years past the loan period I signed up for, and I hope to pay it off even before then.  I HATE car payments.
2.9% interest was pretty sweet though.  ::):   Still finding out new features about the car!  It has a front view back and side motion detectors, and something that adjusts for slippery road conditions!  Fortunately we don't have that many in Cali, but after the first rains it can get bad.
Also, the Tule Fog has left me in tears before.  One time it took me over an hour to get home from Walmart ..........I was so afraid.
This car alerts you to intersections, cars behind, and in front of you, and next to you!  
Even backing up in my driveway, it's alerted me before I backed up and potentially hit someone.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm feeling pretty OK, I think the storm is gonna just dump some more rain but hopefully stay way west of Houston. Parents, kids, other family have all been OK except for some brief power outages. I just want things to go back to normal. Anticipatory anxiety is the worst for me. Not knowing what's going to happen. It looks like now there will just be a lot more rain and some flooding in places, but not like they'd been predicting. Fingers crossed.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I took my kids to the Astros v Dodgers game today, and we had a lot of fun. My parents taught me and the kids a new card game afterward called Booray. Kind of a cross between hearts and five card stud.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Well this was Saturday but I took my kids to a Houston Dynamos game and we were part of the pre-game rally. We got to go on the field, and then stand in the tunnel that the players come out of before the game, and high five them all, again. It was pretty awesome. It was loud, I mean LOUD. We lost but was still a really cool experience and a lot of fun.

----------


## Cuchculan

25 Euro win on a scratch card. Not a bad way to begin the day.

----------


## Lunaire

Went to a corn maze last weekend for the first time in a while. They're super fun! ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ

----------


## L

Back in therapy, little more hope. Feel a bit of a connection with this lady, thank goodness

----------


## Cuchculan

> Back in therapy, little more hope. Feel a bit of a connection with this lady, thank goodness



Good to hear. Hope things begin to pick up for you.

----------


## L

> Good to hear. Hope things begin to pick up for you.



Thank you. Life is one rollercoaster.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Forgot I started this thread. I guess it's only right that I post here again.

Got to pat some cats today :]
And get more than five hours of sleep. That part was pretty rad too...

----------


## L

I woke up this morning

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I wanted to post this because it's normally a situation that would cause me HUGE, HUGE amounts of anxiety, and somehow I dealt with it really well. Eight days ago, Sunday, Oct 29th I was blessed enough to go to game four of the world series. My dad paid for the tickets for us to go (which were about $1500 per seat) by selling some of the other tickets he had.

So. I ended up sitting by my family, but also next to an LA Dodgers fan. This is one of the seats he sold to pay for ours. Me and my dad and mom and sister and brother in law went, and it was thousands of dollars for those seats, so he had to sell some to pay for ours. I'm guessing he spent close to eight thousand dollars on our seats.

So I'm sitting next to this Dodgers fan, at Minute Maid Park but we actually got along really well. We talked baseball for the whole game. Dodgers won that game (though we won the series haha) but we talked baseball, and it turns out he spends his vacation days going to different ballparks throughout the country. We actually had a lot in common. We talked baseball, non-stop, through the whole game. It was pretty awesome. He's been to almost every MLB park. His favorite is Fenway.

It's what could have been a very, very awkward situation, but it turned out to be really awesome. I was somehow unbelievably calm and relaxed, high-fived and talked to the woman sitting to his right, 2 seats away from me. We have season tickets in a spot where a lot of people gather behind us....professional photographers, other fans....and there were two girls behind me and this Dodgers fan that were flirting with us, and I flirted back. It was one of those cases where my anxiety was under control, and I really felt like myself lol. It was just pure awesomeness.

----------


## Otherside

Code finally worked. Spent the last few days trying to get the stupid vectors to function as they should.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I am blessed.

I am truly, really blessed.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I am with the truly blessed. I am with Him who can skeepith directly to himeth. FFseth.

----------


## Ironman

> Code finally worked. Spent the last few days trying to get the stupid vectors to function as they should.



Graphics vectors?   ::): 

Today is the first day of an official DECREASE of Paxil for the first time in three years.

----------


## Chantellabella

My new grandson arrived today! He joins my other two grandsons and my granddaughter.  ::): 

 :sparkles:

----------


## Otherside

> My new grandson arrived today! He joins my other two grandsons and my granddaughter.



Congratulations. Best wishes to you all.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Wow congratulations Chantellabella  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Something good that happened today...My Christmas shopping went amazingly well. I'm almost done. I tried to stay positive, and did. I wished every cashier a merry Christmas, and got the same back. Everyone was in a surprisingly really good mood, for the most part.

I got my kids what they wanted, I think I knocked it out of the park. I didn't go over budget. Honestly I'm not sure how many hundreds of $ I spent this morning but if I did it right, which I think I did, I did really well. I found some gifts that they won't be expecting, that wasn't exactly on their wish lists but that I think they will love.

The lines were insane today, just fuqing crazy. But I dealt with the crowds pretty well.

I need to pick up gift cards for my sister and her family but then I'm done.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I started my new sales position today. My boss and I went out to lunch, and I was at his house (he works from home sometimes) going over my new routes.

I'm excited. I know how to do this. Pay is the same, actually a little more than I was making.

The best news is.....I thought I got kicked off the old team I was on. Nope. The whole damn team was dissolved. Everyone got reassigned. So. It's nothing I did, and it had nothing to do with my job performance or my numbers. My new boss actually said he heard I did really well. Our client is just choosing to spend money elsewhere this year, and it happens all the time.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I talked to my dad just now and my mom is still in the hospital but is doing a looooot better.

She was delusional over the last week or so. Hallucinating. Having conversations with people that weren't there. Being really hostile at times for no reason. Telling nurses and doctors that people that weren't there were trying to kill her. Ripping out her IV. Refusing to eat.

They put her on an anti-psychotic. They were actually thinking about taking her to a geriatric psych hospital. It was....about to happen.

And last night and today she turned the corner. She's a lot better. No more auditory or visual hallucinations. She's cognizant. She's holding conversations and making sense again.

I was worried. I visited her yesterday afternoon and it actually took her a few seconds to realize who I was. Was really very scary. We're all cautiously optimistic. Hoping she gets well and can go home soon.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I went to the season home opener for the Astros tonight, with my dad. Was pretty awesome. They unveiled the banners for the world series win last year. It was sold out, and the cheapest tickets were $160, for standing-room-only, which is just ridiculous. We had good seats. The ballpark was LOUD. Several of my clients were there also. Went really well (and we won)  ::D:  and we had an awesome time.

----------


## JamieWAgain

That?s so cool IG.  I?m glad that you enjoy the Astros as a family. It?s important for anxiety/ depression sufferers to recognize happy times and live in the moment. 

I?ve beat my plan at work for Jan, Feb and now March. We should end this week beating plan this week too. (20% up from last year. ). Only 3 stores beat plan in March and I was one of them. I think I?m an excellent leader and know how to bring out the best in my team. At work anyway. Not so much in my personal life with my H but I?m pretty focused on work. 
So that?s happy news. I?m not bragging, just trying to hold onto what is working in my life. Work is working lol

----------


## JamieWAgain

Ps. I hope your mom is doing better IG. (((Hugs)))

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ Thanks, Jamie. She's doing better. Blood platelets are up from 4,000 to 40,000, so that's a huge improvement (normal is 150,000). I'm taking my kids to visit tonight.

Sounds like you're kicking butt at work  ::):  That's awesome. Take the wins where you can, that's what I do, anyway.

----------


## SmileyFace

Well.. I just had a bowl of Cocoa Pebbles, so that's something positive (and tasty).

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I graduated from my process group today. I have very mixed emotions. Actually, I'm flooded, almost overwhelmed with emotion over the last couple of hours.   :sparkles:   ::(:   ::):   ::   ::(:  

The whole group passed around this really cool coin, and each member of the group "infused" the coin with well-wishes and wisdom they wanted to pass on to me. My therapist and my grief counselor did also. After that they gave me the coin. I got hugs and I-love-yous from almost everyone, the ones that knew me. We exchanged phone numbers.

I shared things in that group that I wouldn't feel comfortable sharing with anyone....not my parents, or my ex-wife, the mother of my three kids, not my kids. I didn't hold back. Everything I shared was the bare naked truth. Raw. Unedited. Lmao. But it's true, it really was. And most of them shared the same with me.

When they passed the coin around they wished me strength, and love, and fun, and feelings of self-worth, and self-esteem, and determination, and years ahead of being a good father to my children. It was really awesome. I left the hospital feeling....overwhelmed.

It was much harder than I anticipated....much, much harder. I'll still see most of them on Saturdays, for a mini-session. Everyone wanted to know if I'd be coming, and oc I said yes.

I'm so, so very blessed. Blessed to have the friends I made there. Blessed to have been given the advice everyone so willingly shared, gave me. These are people I'll never, ever forget....people I will think about and remember years from now, people I will keep in my prayers forever. I love these people like a brother or sister. I held some of their hands while they broke down, telling their stories. They did the same for me, when I shared my girlfriend's suicide during our grief, trauma and loss group. There's like a special kind of bond between me and some of the members of those groups. A closeness and trust and understanding that you don't get in even the closest friendships a lot of the time. I really am blessed.

----------


## JamieWAgain

InvisableGuy, you brought tears to my eyes while reading your words. You did. I’m so happy for you and oddly so proud of you too. You’ve worked so hard emotionally to get to this place and that’s the toughest kind of work. Really gut wrenching stuff. 
Thanks for sharing. 
Jamie

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^^ Thx Jamie  ::):  I miss them already. Which, is strange....to be missing people I was with in intensive outpatient therapy. You'd think I couldn't wait to get out of there and never look back (and I was, in a way). But yeah I miss them. Still see them Saturday mornings and we talk, but not like before. I miss my therapist, too, tho we had a love-hate relationship. There was a tug-of-war to get me to share at first. I was really stubborn. It took weeks, months lol.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I had a really good 2nd day of training with the new girl today. My boss wanted me to train with her so I could get a refresher and catch up on the changes implemented from the last year, while I was on a different team. New girl and I get along really well. She's funny, is wicked smart, and catches on quick....and with our jobs, if you have those things you've won half the battle.

She realizes by now that I'm pretty quiet most of the time, and very introverted, but I'm good at what I do and I get results.

I'm supposed to be back out on my own tomorrow, and I'm ready. I could do this with my eyes closed.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Had an awesome weekend with my kids. We went to the Dynamo vs Toronto FC game Saturday. Watched NBA playoff games and played cards the rest of the time. I got a lot of time with them, talked a lot this weekend.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Awesome IG. 

If i might take a moment to brag, my store is 32.7 percent up from last year YTD. Drumroll...as of yesterday, we were number 1 in varience and number 3 in company!
This is due to old fashioned, nonstop hard hard work from me and my team. It can change in a heartbeat, but for now im taking a moment to congratulate us!

----------


## kevinjoseph

It's beautiful out, it's Memorial Day weekend, I have a safe, clean, comfortable place to sleep at night.  If this isn't nice, what is?

----------


## Otherside

> It's beautiful out, it's Memorial Day weekend, I have a safe, clean, comfortable place to sleep at night.  If this isn't nice, what is?



Ditto to that one there. It is rather nice.  ::):

----------


## kevinjoseph

I just think it's a good idea to acknowledge when things are good.  For me, sometimes, it takes a little bit of effort to do that if I'm preoccupied with something that has happened to me that might not be so great.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I’m at Schlitterbahn water park in New Branfels with my kids & cousins. This weekend has been simply awesome.

I seriously don’t know how many stairs we climbed....probably close to fifty flights, maybe more, and idk how many miles we walked. Everyone is a bit sunburned and just worn out. It kicked my [BEEP] trying to keep up with the kids but I did it.

I wouldn’t have wanted to spend this weekend any other way. I really and truly feel blessed.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I had two days off in a row and Wednesday too. I feel rested.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Positive Post well I gotta say that my Hubby worked on my wheelchair list to the house!!! YAY! I also woke up breathing!  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Coming back from a three day weekend I feel rested and ready. It feels so, so good to feel ok physically for once, it's turning into a trend for me lately and man is that a welcome change.

Three days left in the month inclu today, 16 stores to do. Nothing to it. I got this. Onward and upward.

----------


## kevinjoseph

It's good to see such optimism here.  I'm not a fan of optimism when it sometimes takes effort to be optimistic, and I think I'd rather be considered an optimist than a pessimist!

----------


## ConstellationStudies

Im going to a baseball game today!!  ::):  I hope I don't freak out from the crowd haha

----------


## kevinjoseph

> Im going to a baseball game today!!  I hope I don't freak out from the crowd haha



That sounds fun.  I bet once you get into the game, you'll forget about any crowd.  Let us know how it goes.

----------


## ConstellationStudies

> That sounds fun.  I bet once you get into the game, you'll forget about any crowd.  Let us know how it goes.



it was great! I teared up 4 times from anxiety but i held it in and calmed down!! when a lot of people left i felt more relaxed and happy and actually stood up hoping to be on the camera (:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> it was great! I teared up 4 times from anxiety but i held it in and calmed down!! when a lot of people left i felt more relaxed and happy and actually stood up hoping to be on the camera (:



That's awesome....good to hear someone overcoming anxiety for a while. I've been to Idk how many hundreds of games, and the crowds still bother me sometimes, but I get over it after a few minutes usually. I've been on the jumbotron about a dozen times and tv once lol....that was a rush, but with tons of anxiety. But I got over it and now I'd be pretty much OK with it lol.

The biggest thing I've done in the last few years to conquer anxiety is I threw out the first pitch at a game last year, in front of thousands of people. (I actually threw a strike lol). A few years ago I NEVER would've been able to do that. So baby steps I guess. I'm guessing if you go to a few games it might be no big deal at all  ::):

----------


## ConstellationStudies

> That's awesome....good to hear someone overcoming anxiety for a while. I've been to Idk how many hundreds of games, and the crowds still bother me sometimes, but I get over it after a few minutes usually. I've been on the jumbotron about a dozen times and tv once lol....that was a rush, but with tons of anxiety. But I got over it and now I'd be pretty much OK with it lol.
> 
> The biggest thing I've done in the last few years to conquer anxiety is I threw out the first pitch at a game last year, in front of thousands of people. (I actually threw a strike lol). A few years ago I NEVER would've been able to do that. So baby steps I guess. I'm guessing if you go to a few games it might be no big deal at all



oh wow, thats actually so cool! I hope one day I'll be able to stand up against my anxiety and not let it take over as much, I've been trying my best to be more social than I usually am. I think the best part was that I actually talked to someone I didn't know about things like my shirt, and my hat, and just small things, because we sat at a table to eat with strangers. I feel really accomplished that I didn't say anything weird or scare her off, lol! I hope to go to more games, I really like baseball (:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Having an awesome weekend with my kids & family. The guys played cards tonight and my aunt helped the girls do “ Glamour Shots “ lol. My youngest daughter had her hair done up like Princess Leia. My oldest had French braids. Both wore too much makeup imo, but looked very pretty. I think it gave them both a little boost in self esteem, and what teenage girl doesn’t need that. Its nights like tonight where some of the best memories are made. Nothing overly awesome or incredible planned. Just spending time together, laughing, having a good time together.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Happy Father’s Day IG. 
I had a perfect day. 
We took our dog for an early walk on the beach and then I had a mani/pedi. Then I went to our pool and I was all alone. I just floated in the water for the longest time. Do you know when your floating and your ears are under water but your face is not under water?  The world gets blocked out and it’s so PEACEFUL!  
Then walked home and had a light lunch and took a short nap. Then we went to the beach again, this time my favorite beach. The sun was high, there was a beautiful breeze and the water was perfect. 
Then we came home and I showered off and watched my show that I tape. 
My shrink would be so proud of me. Me time all day so I can recharge my batteries. 
I’m going to remember today all week when I’m working, working and more working.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ Thanks, Jamie. Good to hear you had an awesome day.

I had a good day with my kids. Aunts, uncles, sister, and parents....was a houseful for a while. It was nice to spend Father's Day with my kids, doesn't always happen every year.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I had an incredible weekend with my kids. Today we went to the Astros vs White Sox game, but before the game they had a photo opp for season ticket holders with all the players. We got some really good pics. I got a good selfie with Yuli Gurriel. My youngest daughter went up to Alex Bregman and said "I think you're the most attractive baseball player ever". Lmao. He laughed and said "Yeah I bet your gonna tell Jose Altuve the same thing". It was hilarious. She now wants to grow up and marry him. She's a little young to even be thinking that way, at 15 lol.

We had a lot of fun. Played cards and watched a movie together. We watched the latest "It" movie. And a lot of it was surprisingly hilarious. It was so ridiculous it couldn't even be taken seriously. It was not scary.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

117 days 2 hours 57 minutes

----------


## InvisibleGuy

My youngest daughter just texted me links to a few Bhad Bhabie songs. Omfg. I actually like a few of her songs..."Gucci Flip Flops", "Trust Me", "These Heaux". Lmao.

Yes, Bhad Bhabie is a very bad girl. Yes, she is cashing in. I'll be the first to admit she has no talent. But has catchy tunes lol. I won't even try to post any of her songs here, all her songs are littered with f-bombs and hoe this and hoe that.

It's good because we both like her songs, it's my guilty pleasure. It's a way to connect with her. And she thinks it's just hilarious that I like her music.

----------


## JamieWAgain

That’s cool IG. it’s so great to connect with your daughters through music. Awesome and I get it.

----------


## CloudMaker

Bought a new gaming computer on Prime day

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Not just today, but this weekend. I picked up my kids in my new car, and we pulled away from my ex's house and into a parking lot. I opened the roof and their reactions were priceless lmao. They just freaked out. They think it's a pretty awesome car. I'm amazed at how fast it is. I was doing 100 on the way home and it took me a few seconds to realize how fast I was going (the speed limit was 65, but everyone does 80).

We all went to see Incredibles 2 this afternoon, which was hilarious. Baby Jack-Jack stole the whole movie.

We played a lot of games indoor cos it's so damn hot outside still. It is August, so no surprise there. I can't wait for cooler weather.

----------


## CloudMaker

My coworker left work early today and said her father was getting hauled off by ICE! LOL

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I have a lot to look forward to in the next couple or three months. I have 83 days until my cruise. I'm so excited, it's one of the biggest ships in the world. I've gotta buy a waterproof camera. We're doing some awesome excursions on some beautiful islands....Nassau, St. Thomas and St. Maarten. I paid double occupancy rates to have a room to myself, but I also got some huge discounts for cruising before. Maybe I'll meet some cool people, I'm almost guaranteed to, with that many people (and singles) on board. I'm gonna have some anxiety but mostly I'm really excited. New meds I'm on are really helping me a lot, too.

I've decided I'm also gonna be moving into a new place. I've had it with my apartment complex. I've complained about a few different things....the noise, and the lack of security. This is a pretty safe neighborhood, but they paid a contractor to take down the security gates. Why in the **** would anyone do that? That makes no sense. So anyways, looking forward to my new place. But there's also gonna be some anxiety, like there is with any big change.

----------


## Relle

Started working in a new classroom and it’s a lot more peaceful than the room I originally worked in

----------


## Cuchculan

> Started working in a new classroom and it’s a lot more peaceful than the room I originally worked in



Good to hear. Well done too.

----------


## Relle

> Good to hear. Well done too.



Thank you, Cuchulan!  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

I had ordered something on the 5th of December. From the UK. Trusted site. Only to be told yesterday morning that it had been lost and I would not be getting it. Was a Christmas present. Enter my Niece. Simply asked her could she pick a similar one up in a shop close to were she lives. She has just dropped it down. Happy days. What began as a nightmare yesterday morning ended up in a good way come the end of the day.

----------


## Otherside

Started the process of moving. Went to my old house. Grabbed some stuff. Got in a taxi and went to my new house. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kevinjoseph

Found a new group I like, Run the Jewels.  They have some great songs, and I guess they've been around for a long time.

----------


## Doseone

^El Producto is a legend. Check out his solo stuff and Company Flow if you haven't already.

Took care of bills and groceries today. It always feels good to get those out of the way and not have to worry about it.

----------


## CloudMaker

Oliver (or Olive)  is doing well again.   ::): 

Enjoying shrimp for dinner and swimming around.

I like having  a cichlid because they have a personality, but I can't get as emotionally attached to them as I would a kitty.

So happy I didn't kill him or her off.

----------


## Cassie

My childhood friend came over and I spent time with her and my sister we went out!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CloudMaker

Just checked my school email.  Library staff is going back to work Monday!

April 27. 

YEAH!

----------


## Kimbra

I got my stimulus check finallllyyyyy

----------


## fetisha

I'm not prediabetic anymore

----------


## Cassie

> I'm not prediabetic anymore



Good job!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Relle

Got another grant from the school I'm enrolled in

----------


## Cassie

Today was good it was my birthday but the the best thing happened yesterday my nephew was born 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CeCe

> Got another grant from the school I'm enrolled in



What are you studying?

----------


## Relle

> What are you studying?



Web Design  ::):

----------


## CloudMaker

> Web Design



I heard a lot of that is being outsourced to India now, is that true?

----------


## CeCe

Less stress  ::):

----------


## Hexagon

Finding a way to channel my anxiety better for once.

----------


## Cage

> Finding a way to channel my anxiety better for once.



Are you still channeling your anxiety?

----------


## CeCe

Had a healthy conversation with my family.

----------

